# NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for November and December 2WWers.

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

sooty30,1 Nov,ICSI, 
MrsG2b,1 Nov,IVF, 
bella 64,1 Nov,, 
sammysmiles,3 Nov,IUI, 
jojomama,3 Nov,ICSI, 
lots 1,3 Nov,IVF, 
Ischia,3 Nov,ICSI, 
KELLYO,3 Nov,ICSI, 
gottahope,3 Nov,ICSI, 
Chilli Bug,3 Nov,ICSI, 
sallyy,3 Nov,, 
Suzi Fairy,5 Nov,IVF, 
bridgeta,5 Nov,ICSI, 
Shippy,5 Nov,IVF, 
london65,5 Nov,IVF, 
Hez,6 Nov,ICSI, 
Jess123,7 Nov,IVF
JillJill,8 Nov,ICSI, 
bobblymole,8 Nov,IVF, 
DK,8 Nov,Clom
Believer,8 Nov,IVF, 
factorV,9 Nov,IUI
Mrs_Gally,9 Nov,FET, 
Nikki France,9 Nov,FET, 
x Jennie x,9 Nov,, 
chablisgal,10 Nov,ICSI
Sprinkles,11 Nov,ICSI, 
Saila,11 Nov,IVF, 
Pinot,12 Nov,IVF, 
Kizzed,13 Nov,ICSI, 
emsy2525,14 Nov,ICSI
Bally,14 Nov,IVF, 
Rose39,14 Nov,ICSI
KandyD,14 Nov,ICSI, 
broatchy,14 Nov,ICSI, 
Dona-Marie,15 Nov,IUI, 
daisyizzy,15 Nov,FET
made-by-m,16 Nov,ICSI
mum10,17 Nov,IVF, 
zoe 1,17 Nov,FET, 
als2003flower,17 Nov,IVF, 
Wizard,17 Nov,IUI, 
Rachel2,18 Nov,IVF, 
Tamikh,18 Nov,IVF, 
sillylally,18 Nov,IVF
Kathryne,18 Nov,IUI
MissTI,18 Nov,IUI, 
cookie50,18 Nov,IVF
Tines,18 Nov,ICSI
Locket,19 Nov,IVF
jessieG1975,20 Nov,FET
flowerpot,20 Nov,IVF
Katiedavies2504,20 Nov,ICSI
lucymorgan,20 Nov,DE
mrsmac,20 Nov,ICSI
sammy73,20 Nov,IVF
sunflower3101,20 Nov,ICSI
emsoph,20 Nov,IVF
Sarah chown,21 Nov,,
Littlelambxx,21 Nov,IVF
the wilsons,21 Nov,ICSI,
mini munch,21 Nov,IVF
goodluck6,22 Nov,,
Doo,23 Nov,ICSI
hrq,24 Nov,FET
kittyx,24 Nov,IVF
LisaCad,24 Nov,IVF
ktdoc,24 Nov
Luisa01,25 Nov,IVF
Poppykit10,25 Nov,IUI
joe71,25 Nov
emlapem,25 Nov,FET
Moraki,25 Nov,ICSI
Rachel78,26 Nov,IVF
pendleberyl,27 Nov,FET
sjane1,27 Nov,IUI
thinkpositive,28 Nov,IVF
Jo1983,28 Nov,IVF
vicky chappell,28 Nov,IVF
SuziHall,28 Nov
LaylaB,30 Nov,IVF
Helenmegan,Nov,IUI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*MrsG2b* ~ i'm really so sorry hun....take good care of yourself 

*Lucy* ~ ever so sorry to see your news too....many hugs 
*
Laura* ~ hope it turns around for you tomorrow hun  
*
Chablisgal* (((hugs))) Lots of ladies have got BFPs with no symptoms at all 

*Hi Shippy, Helen, Kate, Emsy, Dona-Marie, Bally, Rose, Kaye and Hez* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all         

*Hez* ~ your posts look absolutely fine to me, are you still having a problem?

*Poppins* ~ thinking about you hun, especially for your scan tomorrow  

*Jojomama* ~ congratulations hun....fantastic news 
*
Yay Sooty* ~ fab news for you too....congratulations 

*Gottahope* ~ looking forward to putting up a fabulous BFP tomorrow....congratulations 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Apart from lizzyB Lets hope im the first to post woo hoo!  

Hope your all well ladies! and having nice sunday evening!

JillJill
bobblymole 
We test on the same day! Lets hope its the   for us all!  

katie xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

me second to post!!!! xx

emsy


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

I hope my posts are ok we'll see with this one.
Thanks for adding me to the board today,...its fab to see my name up in lights 
Anyway I've been really naughty    I tested way, way, too early.....  ( don't phone the , cos I'll be jailed and the key thrown away) been testing since Monday , when I got a negative ....so hcg shot was out of system.
Tested again Thursday, Friday, Saturday and finally today, 10 days post 3 day transfer, so embies are 13 days old. I have been getting faint lines on Early First Response  since Thursday, which have been getting darker. Today the line is really strong, so I did a clear blue digital which tells you when you conceived and OMG OMG OMG its a      conception 1-2 weeks ago.
To say we are in shock is life's understatement, I never in a million years expected to be posting this message.
I just     that the little ones stay...having miscarried last year I know its early days, and I wont get overly excited until after my first scan....until then I'll remain blissfully happy and grateful to have gotten this far.
Luv Hez x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hez 

Well done honey but you have been a naught girl LOL. The  are on their way.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Hez  xxx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Evening ladies.

Congrats on your BFP Hez, that's brilliant news!!! You had ET the day before us, I showed your post to DH coz I'm trying to convince him to let us test, It didn't work lol !!! Only 5 days to go for me!! Let's hope your the start of a good run of BFP's 

Rachel xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Hez... it gives us all hope!!!

Have you been getting any symptoms?

x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks so much everyone for the congratulations....it really means a lot to me.
Chablisgal Symptoms have been on and off really....for the first few days after transfer I had cramping and sore boobs, which I put down to the cyclogest and gestone. After day 7 the symptoms disappeared boobs not so sore and not a lot of cramping either I felt really negative hence why I started testing just to prepere for the worst. Its only been in the last 2 days the cramping has returned, boobs aren't sore though, and the right one is very veiny, the left one is asleep I think.
I hope this helps all I can say is symptoms aren't really any indication. Some people don't have any and go on to get a BFP, while other have loads of symptoms and get a BFN.
Luv Hez x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

ps Chablisgal I have 2 pussy cats, one called Chablis, the other Champers, are you like me and enjoy a fine whit wine ??


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hez Congrat hunnie on the    

Fingers crossed for you it/they stick!

Hope everyone testing today or tomorow gets the result they wish for! XXX


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello everyone

Congratultaions Gottahope - delighted for you.

Sadly I tested this morning and got a BFN...... a dark day.  

Hopefully it will lift over the coming days and we can think about what's next.

Take Care everyone, and best of luck.

Sara xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning girls!

Lizzy - please put me up for a BFP! Can not believe it, phoned the clinic and I have my scan on 18 November -   they stick and we see our bubba's.

Sara - sorry sweetie  , please do not lose hope.  Our first ICSi cycle didn't work and we refocused with the 2nd one, it is not over yet.

Hez - well done girl - congratulations  .  I tested a bit early, naughty really but I couldn't wait - has it sunk in yet?  It certainly hasn;t for me.  I feel so grateful to be in this position and realise we have a very long journey ahead of us.

I will keep popping on and see how you are all getting on -     

xxx


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Gottahope,
Congratulations hun on your    
     
Here's hoping and    that our bubbas stick this time.
I haven't rang my clinic yet, waiting until OTD on Thursday,.....but may change my mind beforehand, I just don't want them to tell me I am naughty for testing so early 
Luv Hez x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Sara,

So sorry sweetheart   
It really is hard, you need a little time now just to regain strength, and then focus on another cycle, it has been a long road for us, this is our 3rd cycle and it took me a whole year before I was able to try  again this  time. Don't give up it will be your turn soon.
Luv Hez x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sara ~ i'm really so sorry hun......sending gentle hugs your way 

Lots of luck for everyone testing today  

Hez and Gottahope ~ be very happy and healthy you two....congratulations  

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on the BFP's girls. It just goes to show that there is a prize at the end of the never ending rainbow

xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

morning ladies

how r we all doing on this rollercoaster 2ww..

sara    so sorry for your news, life is so unfair

kandy..howz ur first day back at work..look after yourself and embies 

well me..im about to start an assisgnment for college fun!!!  feeling numb today dont know if im feeling positive or not 

  to all of us

emsy xx


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

How are we all feeling today ? only two days to go now until I test and I think its all getting to me a bit. Have been quite emotional over the weekend and getting snappy with DH which does not help. Had an argument yesterday, well it was all me really getting all upset and emotional. Now I am worried I have done some harm with the embies as I was upset and stressed. All ok now but had the day off work anyways just to chill for the day. After reading other peoples posts keep thinking about testing but really really trying to wait until 5th....  Still looking for signs too like everyone else. Had no spotting at all but have little twinges quite a lot of the time. Really really hoping this is a good sign     Fingers crossed to everyone testing today   Suzi xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

hi Suzi

You can't help but get emotional - I have been weeping alot at silly stuff!  Just chill out and watch something you like on tv, it is hard now just waiting to test, just take one day at a time and try to distract yourself to make the day go quicker.  I had quite a few twinges the last few days so it could be a good sign!   
  

Keep smiling chicken!
xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

10 days to go and i keep goin to the chemist to get test but when i get there i turn around and come home im going crazy really want to do test


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks ladies

Your kind words help  

Im a more determined Sara this afternoon - onwards and upwards..........

Sara xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

to Sara.....dont give up honey...........got to pick yourself up & try again...............you will get there. God loves a tryer!   

Huge Congrats to Hez    You give us all hope.

Suzi- your OTD is same as mine? How many & when did you have ET?
Mine was 24th Oct- 2 x 5cell embies...............I've been fine, few twinges, swollen boobs etc. Now boobs gone down, and twinges getting worse....I fear its AF.
I'm going to do a HPT Weds mornin, before I go to hospital for bloods- that way- I'll know what to expect when they phone me with their results on Weds afternoon.     
Good luck to us both!
Shippy x


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Everybody
I would like to join ure thread... I am a 2ww'er and due to test on Saturday 8th November.  I have been here before in April...got my BFP but it was just not ment to be so now hoping 2nd time lucky  

Chatting with other on FF was a gret form of reassurance on my last 2ww, so here I am again.. trying to be strong and stay focused like all of you - but gosh can't it be a challenge.  Im at work, mega bloated and convinced everyone is looking at my belly - talk about paranoid episodes   .
Anyways really looking forward to chatting with you. Take Care

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join you all  

I am currently going through a medicated au natural cycle    having been through 3 IVF's in the past, 2 of which resulted in pg's but unfortuantely mmc's    

In light of the mmc's we decided that maybe we didn't actually need IVF but to see another consultant this time someone who is a speciallit in conception and miscarriages not IVF and had a cnsultaion with Mr ******* at the Miscarriage Clinic Harley St and have undergo some testing for immunities and chromosones and I have tested high to NK's (30%) and blood clotting as well as PCOS, so have been put on a protocol of Tamoifen, extra folic acid, baby asprin, ovitrell trigger jab and 25mg steroids  

I am currently CD21, was getting a little confused as to when I should test but amusually as regular as clockwork as in 28 day cycles but working on the trigger jab last Sat have felt that it should be out of my system by Sunday (9th Nov) so that's when I am planning on testing.

Trying not to analyse symptoms   easier said than done  

Looking forward to getting to know you all and here's hoping    for lots of   for us all

      

Jennie
  x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you ladies!  

Scan today was ok too! baby still there with its heart beating away! I do feel relieved that I've been advised to stay off work and rest I cant blame anything I've done then. Not sure yet when the next scan is, may be at the end of the week? 

Sammy, When do you test, must be soon?  

Congratualtions to those who have tested positive, Hez, I did one of those tests too it was so lovely to see!  

Poppins x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Gottahope, feeling a bit better this afternoon. Just trying to forget about it! Easier said than done though. Have been good though and not done a test. xx

Hi Shippy, my test day is 5th, fingers crossed there will be fireworks! Is that the same day as yours ? I Had 2 x 4cell embies on 22nd. Will try and hold off to do test on Wed's morning!! Not sure what to think at the moment really just keeping everything crossed. Good luck to you too  xx


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Believer,

I too am testing on nov 8th, and theres a few others around too with the same test day...

Am at work but its so hard. Had lots of bloaating last week but this week seems to be better. No bleeding at all yet but fingers crossed!

Lots of luck to you and all the other 2wws  

Becks


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hez & Chablisgal I have 2 pussy cat fur babies, one is also called Chablis (Bliss for short,  she is a blue burmese) and we have also have Rioja (Rio for short who is a brown burmese), guess you can tell our fav tipples    

Mist fly just made some banana muffins which are calling me from the kitchen   

Jx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi girlies

Welcome to all the newbies sending lots of  to you all.

Feeling really positive today, don't know why exactly.  Problem is I really want to test early.  I know send the   but when they take me to court I will just plead insanity.  Well I feel I'm going insane.  In 5 previous cycles only tested early once, which was BFP so maybe this is a good sign.  E/c took place 2 weeks ago(20/10/0 and e/t 2 days later. In normal cycle Af would be due today but for some reason my clinic suggests waiting til 17 days after e/t to test.  Is there a reason for this? Can it be the progesterone gel, as only finished them Saturday?  My HCG trigger was on Sat 18/10 so should def be out my system.

DH is not happy with idea of testing early.  I can see his point. Whatever the result I wont believe it until OTD anyway.  It is only 5 more sleeps but seems ages to me.

Hope everyone is doing mentally better than me today.  If you have any worries please let me know so I can focus on something else rather than this.  

Take care speak soon


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies  

I was wondering if I could join your lovely thread?  
DH & I are undergoing our very 1st IUI treatment Wed, so I will then be on the dreaded 2ww.  Do any of you lovely ladies have any advice for me. I will be taking the Ovritrelle trigger shot 12 midnight tonight

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi girls
I have a BFN tested on a pee stick on day 11, all neg   
Going for blood test tommorow to confirm the big NEG!!

Congratulations to all the girls that have BFP 

Can anyone tell me if you can get a late BFP, im just   

Sharon


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all this evening

Wheres my lovely friend jojo??

Sharon/bella64 sorry to hear of your  But there is chaance for it to change yet hun! Anyway a blood test will be better so il    its a


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies sorry for those who've tested negative but congratulations to all those who got a   well it's day 15 and 3rd hp say's negative!!!Also had my blood test today which I get the result for tomorrow,however told Gp I tested negative yesterday and she said that it was 99% likely correct!So doing this hpt has confirmed it!!

So Lizzy could you post this as a   thanks love.

To all on your 2ww I wish you all the  luck in the world and will hopefully be back in this madness after christmas where I hope not to meet any of you as you will all have  .  for you all to anyone who will listen and make your dreams a reality!

Done all the crying and the why us?Now off for a meal with DH and then gear ourselves up for our frosties.

Sorry for the long post ladies

Please remain positive ladies it does work for alot of us and if you still feel you can keep going then go for it as the outcome will be so amazing ! Love and luck Laura.xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

So sorry Laura

I wish u all the best for future cycles.  Enjoy ur meal and perhaps even have a little tipple.  

Take care


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Laura, so sorry to hear you got a BFN, hopefully going out with DH will take your mind off it but I know it takes time.

Congrats to all of you who got your BFPs!!!

I'm feeling really depressed this evening. I'm in so much pain it's making me feel sick and I'm so convinced it's not worked and it's gonna be a BFN on saturday. i keep remembering what that BFN feels like and I don't know how we're gonna cope this time, I just want to curl up in a ball and cry!!!  

Rachel xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Good morning girlies

I posted last nite about maybe testing early and as no one tried to talk me out of it I went and bought home test.  DH was so against it so I got up about 6am and did it. I got a  

I tested 4 days early, The post further down explains my tx so far so although I am sure it is accurate I am not banking on anything until OTD. Last cycle resulted in chem preg. Lizzi don't add my BFP until result on Sat, that could be my punishment 

Hez I think we had e/c the same day Mon 20/10, yet your OTD is before mine.  

We are hoping 3rd BFP time lucky. Please hang in there.


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

JillJill,

Congratulations on  your   
             
What test did you use?  I've been using early first response and the lines are as dark as the control line now,the hcg will deffo be out of your system by now. I am over the moon for you hun , conrats to you and your Dh.
Luv Hez x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Hez

I just grabbed a twin pack from Asda.  I had used them previously on the other occassions we had BFP so knew it would work. The line is darker and thicker than the one we got on last cycle but not as dark as control line yet.

I want to go and tell everyone but I know everyone will just say wait til OTD incase it is false+.

DH is so proud of us but very anxious.  Even if the worst does happen again nobody can take this result away from us.  I will probably test again on Thurs then OTD Sat.

Speak soon


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hello

i was wondering if you could add me to the list i had egg collection on friday the 31st of october and had a 3 day transfer yesterday..i am officially testing on the 14th of november

love and sticky vibes to all..
        
nicky


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

how r well feeling today?

  to all of those with BFNs

congrats to all u ladies with BFPs

nicky hi and welcome ur testing on same day as me..how r u feeling xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all,

JillJill - A Big congratualtions on you BFP you & your DH must be over the moon.

Nicky - Sending you lots and lots of     for your 2ww xx

Hez - Morning lovely  

I posted on this thread yesterday for the 1st time I am going in for our 1st IUI tomorrow and wondered if you lovely ladies have any advice for my dreaded 2ww

Lots of love Kat x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou for the welcome

emsy im feeling fine thankyou still a tad sore from ec on friday but getting there..

kathryne  the 2ww can be as hard or as easy as you let it be as my consultant said yesterday go home be normal relax no need to lie about and his exact words were that it was in the lap of the gods now..and be positive and do not stress

gotta go now 
take care
nicky


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome Broathchy- sending you lots of     and 

Kathryne - the 2ww is the biggest rollercoaster you will ever be on.You analyse every little twinge in your body, which although we all do it is really not a good idea.  Try to take things easy but not to easy as that's when your mind starts to go insane.  My advice is to come on here as often as possible, sometimes listening to other people can distract you.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

A very BIG thank you for your advice and I will def be on here lots. Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

MORNING TO ALL

congrat to all   and    to those who r  
9 days left for me until test day and im gettin fed up, scared and very nervous     to all


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Dona-Marie - Hi lovely only 9 more sleeps I bet you are nervous I'm sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you   im very nervous has at the moment i feel like af is about to knock on the door


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Dona-Marie - Don't open the door lovely keep it truly shut


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Kathryne I am on day 10 of 2ww post 3 day transfer...I have found reading loads of magazines has helped me, particularly at night when I cant sleep. Ask me anything about the stars I feel like I know them intimately  

Hi Bobblymole/Becks - great to have someone on the same timeline as myself... I have found the bloating has gone down today, who knows if that is good, also no bleeding for me either, really very little in the line of any symptoms.  

I feel like I am going out of my mind and having read lots of posts I see the thing NOT to do is test early.. but given I am totally useless at work today and weepy with the frustration I am sooooooo tempted to leave the office and go buy a test.


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i know just how u feel im on my 2ww too by IUI i went to the chemist twice yesterday and twice i came out with something different and no preg test kit    im goin mad but only 9 DAYS LEFT


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Dona-Marie 
Going to the chemist and coming out with something different, and no test - ahh I can so relate  All we can do is   
It really is an amazing example of how totally wired we are feeling... I'm not sure I even know who I am anymore


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Believer - not too much longer for you lovely all the very best


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

my poor dh not sure who i am one mintue im laughing then im    at him and the dog well she goes and hides


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm sure they still both love you Dona-Marie x


----------



## Bally (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Going out of my mind...

As I commute to London from Northamptonshire and have a relatively busy & stressful job I've taken this week off work as well as last week to make sure I stay as relaxed as possible, however, I'm not very good at staying at home and relaxing! 
Need some tips!

I'm trying to convince DH to take the next couple of days off so we can go to the sea side or go out for some long walks with our dog and me so here's hoping he takes me up on my offer.
Can't believe that there are so many of us testing on the 14th. I had ICSI and ET on the 29th October, why is there such a variation on the length of time that different clinics ask you us to test? Care Northampton say 18 days after EC! DH has made me promise not to test early, I'm sure it will be very very tempting!

I've had lots of cramps over the weekend, like everyone else I'm not sure if that's positive or negative but I guess its useless speculating and best to try and ignore (easier in theory -ey!)

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all...

Bally


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

How are we all this evening??

WEll im confused, my OTD is 6days time and i tested this morning,call the   and sadly its a  so not looking good for me ladies!

My chart says i ov'd on day 17 so im now 12DPO but it changed a few days ago and said i ov'd on day 24 so only 5DPO, so am sooooooooooo confused!

 on my results though! X


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Put me down as a BFP for the time being at least!!
DK - you REALLY need to look at my postings to see how sure I have been up until TODAY that I was negative. 6 days is really early. My OTD is tomorrow, and up until now I have been a BFN every single day (and believe me,  today I have gone back over 6 days of PT's in the bathroom bin to check that they were actually negative, and they all are clean as a whistle - not a hint of a second stripe). So, there's no way you can know yet. Seriously - look at my last posts and keep hope!!! Even if this doesnt last, its great to see the ol' second stripe.
Kate


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

on your   london 65..so very pleased for you.xx..xx..xx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you Broatchy - you have given me my first congrats on my BFP!! I almost daren't accept any in case it all turns out to be, sort of 'fake'. I feel I will wake up tomorrow and it'll be gone!Hey, it's worth giving up the **** for!!
Cheers. Kate


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi london/kate....Same name hehe, congrats on the  and i hope they stay like it!    ^stickyvibes^

Day 32 is in 4days thats when AF should be here(if its on time which it never is)but my clinic have said dont test til day 35 so thats 6days time! There totally  No line at all not even faint ones!   but my chart keeps changing so if i only ov'd 5days ago then yes your right hun it is way far to early! Il keep   and saying   thoughts but i really think this month aint ours! 

xxx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all
big congrats to the  
 to the BFN I feel for you!
I stupidly did a test this morning.   Completely devastated to see it was negative!! I have however calmed down tonight, and I hope I just tested too early.
I have booked a beta HCG for Friday 11.00 so I will take it from there!
Early testing really sucks, but so does the 2WW!!!!
I am actually feeling pg tonight!! I have very slight twinges, and veiny boobs !
I think my mind is playing real tricks on me!!
Just beam me up Scotty, and deliver me back to my old normal life next week sometime!!!!!!!!!!
   to all, both waiting, and pg, this is a long old draw!!
luv Nikki X


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Kate ....Congratultions hun!!!  . My OTD is tomorrow too.....Im so nervous. I bouht 2x HPT today, but I am not going to test til tomorow morning- before I go for my blood test. I was feeling really negative- but now Im really positive    after reading your thread. No sign of AF- I know she could come later, but last time I got AF day before test day.

Like one of the other girls said- there is much confusion about test date. Last year Im sure it was 14 days after ET. This time on NHS- its 14 days after EC?? My AF would normally arrive on a wekend (clockwork) so who knows........

Jill Jill......so naughty testing early - but I am over the moon for you  
DK- its to early yet....things could change  

So sorry fo the ladies with BFN- i really feel for you. Its not he end though.....x
Shippy x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Shippy

I am testing in the morning too, have not thought about anything else at work today. Glad you are feeling more positive today, I am not sure how to feel really now. We have both booked tomorrow off work so now all we need to do is keep our fingers crossed! will be thinking of you tomorrow... Good Luck to both of us. Suzi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Laura* ~ ah hun, I'm really sorry to see your news. Take care of yourself and all the luck in the world for those frosties 

*DK* ~ (((hugs))) you're too early, your test just won't be accurate yet. Everything crossed for you  

*Nikki* ~ you too hun......still lots of time for the result to change  

*Sara* ~ hope you are ok......loads of luck for your future tx 

*Sharon (Bella)* ~ how did your bloods go today?

*Rachel* ~ how are you feeling today....can you call your clinic if you are still in pain?

*Hi Sharon* ~ welcome to the thread....good to have you back again but I'm so sorry about last time. Much luck to you   Oh, what tx did you have and I'll add it to the list?
*
Jennie and Nicky* ~ welcome to you both too and lots of luck  

*Hi Kat* ~ hope your shot went ok......good luck with basting tomorrow  

*Hi Sammy, Emsy, Gottahope, Becks, Hez and Bally* ~ hope you are all ok 
*
Suzi* (((hugs))) You won't have done any harm hun.....lots of luck for your test tomorrow  

*Shippy and Bridgeta* ~ lots of luck for you both too       

*Dona* ~ hang in there hun 

*Aw Jill* ~ your clinic make you wait ages!!!! OMG, just saw your other post.....congratulations. Looking forward to Saturday  

*Kate* ~ woohoooo....congratulations to you too. Fabulous 

*Poppins* ~ fab news about the scan....keep those feet up hun 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Shippy (are you Kate too?) - glad if my posts gave you a bit of hope! I shall cross my fingers for you and me both tomorrow that we gte lovely beta's which double every 2 days.
NOT for DK yet though as she is FAAAR too early to test..... But don't listen to me, honestly. I'll still be POAS when the baby's head is breaching, just to make absolutely 100% sure...hahaha!!
Lizzy - thanks for the congrats!
Suzie, Shippy, Nikki  - GOOD LUCK (Nikki - see my posts? I was -ve every day until today, at 13 dpo.)
Kate


----------



## The Hobnobbing Queen (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello, please can i join the 2ww. 

There's a real difference in test dates isn't there. My ET was the 29th but i've been given test date as the 10th and am going to go in for blood test on the 7th! Eek

Have totally been going crazy   , definitely have good days and bad days. On the bad days, the world is such a desperately hopeless place and on the good days i'm definitely pupo with twins. 

Congratulations on the BFPs Jill jill and kate, i am so dreaming of being in your shoes.

take care

Jess


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

SUZIE.................fingers crossed for you tomorrow to...........where did you have tx?
Im Hammersmith London
Shippy x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Shippy, good luck to you too   I had mine in Birmingham Womens. How are you feeling ? any symptoms at all ? I feel a bit of an emotional mess! Suzi xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Suzie.....I was feeling eally down yesterday- as getting AF like pains. Today I feel more  . Made myself really busy at work today. Came home and did more work!!! DH is away on business tonight, but you know I feel ok! No twinges today, a few tonight- and winding pops....but thats normal with the progesterone......poor DH has had to put up with my wind problem   the 2ww!!! I dont think I will sleep tonight though.......I still think its not worked- just to prepare for worse...but you know we all really wish for that BFP
best of luck x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

I always prepare for the worst too, I know I should not and really have issues with being positive but when you have been trying for years and years its hard to keep the positives vibes going. I wont sleep much tonight either, the last few nights though I have been have indejestion type pains. Probably just eating too much!! x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there..........I just woke up- so I thought what the hell. Did the pee test. Im not sure ? There is one really strong line, and one very faint line next to it.....? On the instructions of the HPT this says pregnant..........but dont want to get excited......Typical of me to end up in limbo. Now I have to wait for blood test. 
I have another  Early response HPT- maybe I do that again later......?
Going back to bed
Shippy x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

well....just done a second HPT....same- definate 2 lines- one strong the other faint.....positive according to the instructions.....Im just worried that the other line is faint....maybe my HCG count is not high enough/I guess I will know more today after I been to hospital for bloods......please pray they stay  
You are the first guys I have told....DH is away on business, so havent text him yet.....
Shippy x


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah congratulations to you but mines a  not started bleeding yet but I am sure thats it!   its too early but it would show by now wouldnt it?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning ladies how are we all??

Not a very nice day here in essex! Woke up warm thugh as DH has put the heating on  

Well shippy then i guess congratulations is in order hun! Well done on your   When are you going to the hospital for bloods?

Suzie how man CD are you or DPO I keep getting told off as i was so   yesterday as i got  but i still have 6days til testing! Even though in my heart i know it is negitive as i now have server AF pains so any day i believe!

Welcome jess!!!!

London65 how you feeling today hun??done another HPT?? Im a kate as well so i hope the name brings me luck to 

xxxx


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Its my test day today, had the embies put in on 22nd Oct so I am sure it would be a positive by now if I was


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

suzy so sorry to hear of ur bfn    u take care 

shippy congrats on your BFP 

emsy xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Suzie im sorry again that you gor a  hun, not really, you may have a late attacher sometimes not til 12days after inplantion then got give it at least 5-7days from then so about 19days and you only 14days aint you! Dont fill to low about it yet hun..Wait til monday if you not got AF then do another test hun til then rest and think   and   ... x  

Good morning emsy! How are we today?X


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies
london 65 aka Kate, I have just read back through all your posts!!! you have given me BIG hope!!! Can't wait to hear about your blood results this evening. I am soooo excited for you, bet your Beta is great!!!

Suzi big    to you I am so sorry for your BFN, I really feel for you 

Shippy huge   for your BFP !!!!!!!!!!! So exciting for you and yours  

 to all from a slightly saner Nikki this morning!!
luv Nikki X
PS it is dull and raining in France today also!!!


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi All

Just been to give blood...they will call me with results between 12-4pm today......
I bought another HPT (3rd one) on way home- a digital one....it says pregnant!!!?? it hasnt really sunk in- I am not building my hopes up until that blood result...........getting few pains down there.....I hope its normal
Keep you posted.............
Suzie; have you tested yet
Love Shippy x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning shippy! Well then If the digital test says it hun then it should be postive! Fingers crossed hun! Keep us posted wont you!

Hi kikki in france! sorry to hear your having bad weather also,   aint it! You must keep positive, i   my eyes out yesterday and day before as i got negitive result  but i tested to early so     its wrong! 

Hi to all the other lovly ladies! 

xxxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Suzie....I just read your post.....have you had your results then? Im sorry if it was negative...............i really feel for you.. We are all here for you.   It aint all over for me yet- still waiting to hear from hospital.

DK ; stay away from the pee stick  too early!!!!!
Shippy x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I just knew it.....hospital called. My blood tests were inconclusive...she said to come back in a week....she didnt sound very convinced. Said I could be or I couldnt be pg- I may get my period.
I just knew it was too good to be true. So BFN i think....................................
Shippy


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hello  shippy

did they say what your level was hun?i had an inconclusive one last time which went on to be positive the following week but unfortunately i m/cd at 8wks..

nicky


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

afternoon everyone

congrats to all   and    to all   well 8 days to go and im       so many feelings still sure af is comin soon


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi can i join you all? 

Hope your all doing ok on the 2ww

sending those who have not been succeful this time a      

those of you on the 2ww like me im sending you all      

Quick question:

Does anyone know how early implantation can occur after ET?

thanks

ps congratulations to those with a positive outcome


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Nicky

They never said what reading it was- just too low and inconclusive....i thought she was a bit cold....
She said I could get my period-.....and just to come back in a week....they told me to stop progesterone suppositories also..............doesnt sound good....... 
I feel AF like pains too.................

I just been signed off work for a week- Im so drained with it all (i had no time off work apart from 3 days for EC & ET- so sod them, Im taking it now!)

Could I be having a chemical pg
Shippy x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Good evening ladies

Shippy congrats    

Suzi sending you   and 

Well hope everyone is ok and going out to enjoy fireworks display.  Been a miserable day in Carnoustie today but I feel like its the middle of summer.  I knew I shouldn't have tested early. I had to test again today, I thought line was strong yesterday but its even darker and thicker today.  Would like to be relaxed but don't think I ever will be.  Just keep thinking the twice I got pg before did not end well, DH worse as his 1st wife had 2 m/c also.

Told me mum today she is over the moon.  When you go through tx you sometimes forgot that others around you are hoping and praying just as much.  Everyone is different but we like to tell people when we get BFP. I remember our 1st pg we only told close family and when we had m/c everybody else found out and were full of sympathy. I don't want that I want people to be happy first and if the worst does happen again then we can get sympathy.

A baby does not just effect our lives but also those around us.


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Suzi - sorry love. We are all there ourselves at some point and we all know how gutting it is.
Nikki - Glad if my long testing -ve POAS helps!
Shippy - Did they not tell you level? Thats mean. My clinic were a bit rubbish too and refused to say if my level meant I was preggers, o not, or at risk of m/c, or halfway there.
So: I am at 12dp2dt:
hcg =  59
progesterone 64
Ruth now emailed to say hcg is lower than they would like to see...oh dear.They want to see 80 or more.
Jilljill/kate - I am the same with my family. I loved having shared my short-lived joy with them last year. Have told my mum the current saga, but decided to not tell exciteable sisters yet as they will get me excited - and i dont want to be yet.
Thanks to all of you.
I have to say that when I go for repeat bloods on Friday, I will still tell all of you - I know what its like to have people just not say what happened. But I dont know if I would stay on-site much.
Take care all of you.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

London and Shippy, I just wanted to give you big hugs  and let you know that I am having lots of   for you both. I am not currently on a 2ww (unless you take TTC naturally but that is a pipe dream!) but I have been following your stories as its always so great to see some one get a much deserved BFP.

I am thinking of you lots and will be saying lots of    for you both. Dont forget its still very early days and your levels will double every day xx

Lots of sticky vibes to you both


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sammy - that's very generous of you, as people on here so often are.
Best wishes for your own bfp!
kate


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all this eveningxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey DK...arent you the INCREDIBLY early tester? Did my experience put you off??!!
Kate


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Morning Ladies, 
Well I have finally reached Official Test Day, and the test is still positive.....so it is a   ....I just hope and  it stays , and doesn't fade away.
I went to see my GP yesterday and she took a blood test, I had been told I'd get the results last night, but when I rang at 5pm the receptionist was really nasty to me, and said I'd have to wait until today after 11 am....she was so rude and sharp, I explained that the lab had marked the sample as urgent and had emailed the results 2 hours earlier at 3 am and could she recheck and she refused and took my head off....so much so I was almost in tears afterwards. I felt really dowm last night, feaing the worst, worrying that I am not really pregnant, that its another miscarrriage...about to happen. I guess I'll find out beta nos later this morning, but after last night I am too scared to phone the dr's.
I am supposed to phone my clinic today to tell them the result so they can book in my scan. Why am I feeling like this .....I should be jumping with happiness but I am so scared.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

oh Hez, you should not be getting stressed like this! I have found when I was in England that the receptionists at these drs surgerys really are little hitlers! I used to resent even telling them why I wanted to see the dr. what the hell is it to do with them!!!!!?

I would tell your dr when you see him/her next what has happened. They have to relize how stressful this treatment is, and you need results, and sympathetic people on the end of the phone! I am shocked how many people experience this in UK. Where has peoples empathy gone?
Can you get hubby to call for you?
Please keep your chin up!! You have the BFP, hold onto that, 
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Nikki, 
Your description is spot on....mini hitler....well thats made me laugh hun.
I am seeing dr again tomorrow for more bloods, so may even wait until tomorrow for the results for bloods taken yesterday....IFYKWIM.
I will definiteley tell the doc what happened.
Anyway hun how are you doing? 
Not long now until test day,  I am keeping my fingerscrossed and   for you. Easy for me to stay as the record breaking early tester....was even testing before transfer .....I just remembered you are off to the lab tomorrow aren't you.....oh good luck hunny.
Love Hez x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning, shippy, hez, kikki, london, sammy, jilljill, jojo and all you other lovely ladies!

Yes london i did test very early! My AFS Are between 28days to ?? so i thought i would test on day28 but wish i hadnt now as im so gutted! But it could change i guess!

Well having a  Hez is good and like they say keep on the thought of that, dont worry about receotionist they think they own the place!

Congrats to you all! XXXX


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

oh I am glad I made you laugh!! I laughed too, at you saying you tested before transfer LOL That really is tooooo funny!! 

Well................I hate to say this, don't want to jinx anything, BUT I bought 2 HPT yesterday (got duff info that you cannot buy them in France, that is rubbish!!!)
Warning......  Well it was calling me in the bathroom when I had to get up at 5am this morning for a pee. Well it kinda fell out of the packet, and umm got used!! I have the faintest line there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I keep looking at it!!!!!!!!!!!! Can it be true, can it be possible
Can't wait to go to the lab tomorrow! Won't get the results til Saturday tho! AND even that is still 2 days before OTD, but the lab only works in the mornings, doesn't do weekends, and I have to take hubby to the airport on Monday morning, so I couldn't possibly wait til Tuesday!!! Probably will have to end up going Tuesday aswell though!! Expect the Friday bloods will be inconclusive?

happy, but scared, Nikki XX


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Nikki,

In my book a line is a line!!!! My lines at the beginning were very faint almost invisible, had to screw eyes up  and hold over light bulb to see, but they got darker......seems like a positive sign to me hun.....now stop being a naughty girl, hide the pee sticks!!!
Luv Hez x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Morning everyone

Nikki -a line is a line.  Only guessing here but line may be faint as French HPT not as sensitive as British ones.  So congrats.

Hi Hez how are you?  I obviously had e/c same day as you mon 20/10 but I still have 2 days left til OTD.  Promised not to do any more testing til then as it's a waste of money.  

Hope everyone else is going to have a good day.

Speak soon
Take care


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi jilljill.. in a way it is a waste of money but i did 6 with my LM so i cant talk and that was after the scan hehe! (i didnt find out i was preg with him til i was 13weeks and had scan to see why my AF hadnt come as preg tests were all neg!!!!) Get some cheap ones of ebay you can get 5 decent ones(not the cheap strip ones)for £3.40 including postage! WOOSP told you all my secret now im in trouble!!!!!!      

nikki jilljill is right hun maybe the french ones are not as sensitive as british ones and a line after all is a line, it wouldnt pick anything up if there was NO Hsg in the pee!!!!!

How you feeling hez?


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

HI All,

Apologies for the lack of smilies etc but this is only my second post and I'm definitely "technically challenged"! I'm on my third 2ww and already agonising over the outcome. Also v. worried as DH is going overseas for work 5 days before OTD   

I had blast transfer last Saturday (1st Nov) with 2 lovely blasts. I've tested that the trigger jab is no longer in my system and want to keep testing daily to see if I get that longed for BFP. I'm not usually an early tester (so please dont send in the  ) but as DH going away I feel I need to prepare myself if i get a BFN when I'm alone. With ET last Saturday, when do you think the earliest is I could expect a BFP to show if it was going to?

Also, what HPT would you recommend I use? I'll use a clearblue digital for the last one (no blood test at my clinic) but with the ones that have lines for pg or not, which is the best?

Lizzy, would it be possible please to put me on the list of testers for Nov? OTD is 12th Nov? 

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Morning everyone

Congrats to the BFP's today and   to the BFN's.  

Hi Pinot - welcome   I am not sure which are the better tests on my last 2ww I used Clearblue and Boots own brand, but I was not an early early tester.  Hopefully someone else can be more helpful 

I am on day 12 generally I have been fine physically no/nada but definitely wired to moon with stress and 100% distracted from everything. So tested this morning and not a hint of a line... nothing... should I maybe have had just a wee faded line even a tiny tiny one if it was BFP, with no  symptoms not sure whether I am coming or going.

Hi Lizzy B thanks for the welcome back - I am on the IVF tx again.

Hope you all have a fine day.

Sharon XX


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, thanks for the words of encouragement! I am so so hopeful!!
The leaflet on the test box says it will measure 20 UI/L, whatever that means!

Well I will just see what happens tomorrow. I have (in 18 yrs of marriage) NEVER had the smallest sign of a pregnancy. It just seems too good to be true!!
I am really hating the fact that I am wishing my time away right now, that is sad, but there could be the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow after all!!!

Welcome Pinot, testing all the time drives you crazy! I was told that the earliest you could expect a positive, is when the embies are 14 days old. Some people however have got earlier I think? I tested on day 8 (13 day embies) and was gutted that it was negative. Have just tested this morning day 10, and have a VERY faint positive?
I am now worrying about chemical pregnancy, and ectopic!! The worry does not go away, not at any point!!

Thinking of you all and sending loads of   
luv Nikki X


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Nikki
You must be very excited and hopeful, with your faint positive - I hope it goes from strength to strength for you. You are so right about the worry, for every step we take, for me I just create milestones like most OTD (Sat) is the next one, assuming I make it that far. Then if I am blessed with a BFP I will be willing myself to a scan (have not managed to hold on that long yet)
I really feel chatting to folk here and reading the different threads provides so much reassurance and knowledge and allows us to talk openly to each other.. which can be difficult to do at home.

*Bobblymole/Becks* you out there - How are you doing today?

Sharon xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies hope you are all ok

Well I went for our IUI yesterday so I am now offically on the dreaded 2ww - god i hope it goes quick  

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

morning ladies, How are you all. I've not been on for a while and am amazed at how many BFP's there have been!! Lets hope it's a good sign of more to come!!!!    

   to all of you with BFN's.

I have now got less than 48 hours till I test and it's very scary now. all the "symptoms" i had have gone. No more hunger, bloatedness seems to be going and everything seems to have gone back to normal so it's not looking good. I am cliging on to the fact that I haven't got any AF cramps in recent days but as I'm on FET and loads of drugs i don't expect to get AF until I stop the progynova and utrogestan. I'm not hopeful of a BFP on Saturday though 

I'm so angry with DH today. He went back to work for the first time since ET today and he trusts me so little that I have just got a call from our friend who insists on coming over to spend the next two days with me!!! I was looking forward to a couple of days of piece and quiet just on my own to do some college work and because DH doesn't trust me not to do stuff i shouldn't he has arranged a baby sitter to come and look after me. i am so bl**dy angry with him!!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

morning ladies

fingers crossed for all u testong today 
congrats to those who ave already tested   and    to those who ave  
7 days left until test day and its going slowly its like waitin for xmas when u where a kid


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good monring donna! Apart from hating the waiting hun how are you

Mrs gally how are you today hun

God i know the  is on her way, i have terrible pains and have pains in my knees(i get them before she comes)... So not looking good for me im affraid!

XXX


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Mrs Gally - I   that the next 48 hrs will be kind to you  
DK - Hopefully they are implantation pains and not AF


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all
London65 are you having tx at Hammersmith? I spoke to a "nurse" yesterday- shes a bit cold........
I have just called them today demanding to know what my HCG level was- rather than just be told it was incnclusive!
I spoke to a sweet nurse who seemed suprised that they didnt tell me what the level was- esp after 3 HPT's being positive.....
I asked if I could come in for another blood test tomorrow- but she said nothing much will change in 48 hrs......B*****ks!
I wish they would just be honest and say I am probably going to miscarry...........
Going to carry on with progestrone supossitories- even though they told me not to......................
Will do another HPT tomorrow
Shippyx

*name removed


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Mrs G- Don't b angry with DH, he is a man and probably thought he was being helpful. 

DK - honey try to stay + until OTD.  Even if AF does come there is always a chance.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Kathryne hi hunny! no doubt it, i dont fill preg at all and have no signs apart from the ^WITCH^ coming! So please dont hold out hope but thank you!

Shippy after all that did they tel you your hormone levels?   hospitals unless u go on at them there no good are they...keep thinking   and   hun and im sure all will be ok....

Jill its really hard hunny to keep  ...   thought thank you...

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

im good Dk    but im the last person to say that really coz like u feel   is knockin to come in has the pain im feelin is the same as af    will find out this weekend if it arrives or not


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

DK - I know what you are saying but please stay positive   
Shippy - I would of thought 48 hrs would make a huge difference - hospitals god they get on your nerves sometimes, i hope everything will be ok


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Dona Marie I feel xactly the same as you... think AF is on way. OTD for me is Mon and I am determined not to test early...

Am terrified and on my own as DH away working. I am convinced it has not worked.

This really is the worst part of the tx I think...

If AF comes, we just have to TRY and remain positive and think onwards and upwards... this wish will come true for us eventually, I am sure xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies,

DK - Sorry to hear you think AF if on it's way. I   you're wrong and you still get your BFP.

Shippy - Did you find out what your HCG levels were?? Hospitals are a pain, I hate them!!!! After waiting for 2 months for DH's follow up appointment with his Urologist we found out on tuesday that they lost the referal form and so DH has had to go direct to his consultant to try and arrange an appointment. They're all useless!!!!

Rxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i am too tryin so hard not to do early test but im really considerin it today the way i feel my poor dh is workin all day at farm so hes not really seein me while i feel like this coz when he walks in im happy and tryin to be   but ive been like that for years with him with my medical condition too and the one person i would love to talk to is no longer with us omg im in tears while im typing this


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

I am in tears reading your post.

My thoughts are really with you  

   for a BFP  xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

ive decided im off to the chemist to get a test just to c if its what i think it is bfn and af is about to knock and its back to square 1 or if its just me and the way im feelin today


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have just rang to get my beta hcg no's, and for 13 days post 3 day transfer they are 449. I am going back tomorrow for another test to see if they are rising , I    that they are. The problem is I have no symptoms at all, but I didn't get any until 6 weeks last time , so am just hoping they stick.
What do you think of these no's I don't really know what they mean.
Luv Hez x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Suzi* ~ really sorry hun....many hugs 

*Jess* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for you test tomorrow  

*Als2003flower* ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test and I'll add it to the list? If you have a look in the 2ww FAQ there's some info on implantation 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.msg1211318#msg1211318

*Hi Pinot* ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww. Don't worry, I'm sure the  will let you off seeing as DH is going away. If you are lucky a BFP might show early, but even if it doesn't it doesn't mean that you won't get one on OTD. Loads of luck  
*
Thanks Believer* ~ still time for it to change hun   

*Hi DK, Kat, Sammy, Chablisgal and Mrs Gally* ~ hope you are all ok  *Mrs Gally,* i think i'd be peed off too......can't you just wait until they turn up and pretend your not in 

*Dona* 
*
Shippy* ~ i'm sorry your bloods were inconclusive but I hope those levels rise good and strong for you......i think you're right too, they should retest after 48hours. Not really on making you wait a week! Sending lots of positive vibes  

*Kate* ~ many positive vibes coming your way too....hope Fridays levels are on their way up  

*Hez* (((hugs))) What is it about Drs receptionists!!!  (Sorry, if there are any on here ) I think what you are feeling is very normal hun....good luck for the bloods  

*Nikki* ~ LMAO at your description. Oh my goodness, should send the  but it's looking really good for you  

*Jill* ~ bet your mum is so pleased for you hun.....take care 

Really sorry if i missed anyone out.....love and luck,
*
Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Lizzy - that's a good idea but i couldn't do that too him. He comes by bus and it's about 15 miles away that he's coming from so it's not really fair. I did tell him i didn't need him to come over but he said he didn't mind. He just wouldn't take the hint LOL!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Dona Marie, dont do it   It really isnt worth it with IUI as you can never tell. I was a pee stick freak with both my IUI's but the trigger shot can stay in your system for upto 12 days and will give you a false +ve and also the little bubs may not have implanted yet so again a false -ve. Either way it wont ease your mind. I was told to take up a hobby (usually gym but havent been since this whole process started)

If (like me) you have it in your mind to test then do it but dont be disheartened with the results as everything can change in the last few days

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

thankyou for words i was told that yesterday to take up a hobby so ive picked my cross stich up again but im goin    today hopefully i will be alright later    i ave bought a test and ive put it in knicker drawer


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Can I join please? Had et yesterday - 2 x grade 2,  4 celled embies put back. Feeling so nervy today and it is only one day in!!!   I am blessed to have a 3 year old from iui already - but she is very bouncy and I'm paranoid about her jumping on me!  I think I'm getting a bit hung up on the embryo grading, as whenever I read about people's grading they always seem to be 1.   I just can't imagine it working! Dh took some time off and so I have been resting since ec on Monday - but back to real life today and I've already had to carry heavy washing.  I know it is the same for all of us - sorry to moan! I'm hoping to get some pma soon! I think I'm supposed to test 2 weeks from Tuesday - but I'll have to work that day and so I'm hoping I've got the willpower to leave it until lunch the following day as that is when I stop work for the week (I'm a teacher and it is v hard to put a brave face on with a bunch of 10 year olds!) Good luck to you all     xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Rachel - I wish you all the luck in the world lovely   and i   that everything will be ok for you.  It must be very hard to be a school teacher, have a little one to look after and go through treatment oh my word I take my hat off to you  .  Good to hear you already have a little one DD via IUI I went for basting yesterday this is our very 1st time so its nice to hear it works for some people xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Dona Marie, you have more willpower than me! I there wasnt a test left in the house on my 2WW   No=one could persuade me not to test. The only reason I say dont do it is because I was basted on the Monday and on Sunday I got a BFP then AF came Monday so all in a week I was basted, tested then AF!

Its hard not to get your hopes up when you see the BFP but it does start a whole load of other questions as it may be a false +ve  

 You will get your BFP though xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i wish it was will power thats stoppin me from takin the test but truth been known im scared in case its bfn or like u say i get a bfp and the next day i get my af so ive spoken to dh at dinner coz for a change he came home for his lunch and we have both decided it would best to wait and c oh how i love my dh he can be so annoying when hes right


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

HI,

Dona-Marie, think you're right to wait as it would be mega early for you to test. It's always annoying when DHs are right!

Chablisgal, is your DH away when you test? Mine leaves this Saturday (OTD next Wed) and I am DREADING it   I've had 2 x BFN before and know how devastated I feel. Hey ho, not a lot I can do about it.

Have shocking head ache today which is odd as I don't normally get them  Please let it be hormonal in the pg kinda way  

Love to all, Pinot xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies just wanted to say thank you for the help and support you have been giving me!

Call the   as i have tested again just now and surprise suprise its a  just spoken with my nurse and she is going to do a preg hormones blood test tomorow for me on day 31! i know the answer though! VERY strong lower stomach cramps this afternoon!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

DK - So sorry to hear about your BFN


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

DK - Sorry to hear of your BFn hun. xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all..
I know you all say its still to early my OTD is not for another 5days but day 30 something should be happening hence why they doing bloods tomorow now! Il keep you all posted thank you! X


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

dk so sorry to hear that


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

DK- likewise.................so sorry for you - know exactly how you feeling 
Shippy x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

wow this is a busy thread cannae keep up..

shippy have you heard back from hossie yet?

dk good luck for your bloods tomorrow

pinot hang in there hope your head feels better

donna marie you may still be too early to test hang off of you can

hez your blood results sound fab to me good luck for your next set being done im sure they will be fine 

chablisgal good luck for testing on monday

i know ive not done everyone but do wish everyone all the luck in the world for their test day..i hope you are all well lots of                 for you all

nicky


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I did another test this morning and still a BFN.Not started to bleed yet at all though. Should I have ? Is there still a slight chance I might be ??


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i know the feelin wizard i only work 2 days a week in local pub and im goin crazy    on this 2ww and its my first time on it not sure how i will cope if i ave to do it again   that i dont but ive got 2 days b4 af is due sometimes this   is a pain in the   got to think   come on Dona think


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooh, so many posts, so many ups and downs.
DK - sorry love for how it is right now. BUT there is room for doubt.This is FAR too early. Have you learned nothing from my old posts you naugthy girl??  HCG would be so faint that if it was +ve one moment you could have a bloody glass of water and it would be -ve!
Suxi F - sweetie...I dont know what to say. Maybe. I cant remember what day you are as it doesnt come up on the summaries that appear below where I am typing. I hope hope hope there is still a chance.
Lizzy - thanks for your wishes.
Hez - is that a multiple beta number!!!  Look out for twinnies!!
2nd betas tomorrow and they will call me with results pm. If they havent doubled to at least 120 then its a gonner.
Kate


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

DK - v. sorry to hear about BFN     But as the others have said, there is room for doubt in there. Just try to stay positive at least until hospital tell you otherwise 

Wizard, am laughing out loud at your mental note to self! I need to follow your advice. I work from home and have literally done s*d all this week. Must get self in gear and at least send some emails tomorrow!


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Sod all is more than I've done this week Pinot! Tomorrow I'm going out with my aunt for the day. Thank god, otherwise at this rate I think I'd be trying to insert a mirror through my cervix to see what's going on in there.

Dona-Marie you've done brilliantly to hang on and not test. I already know i don't have that discipline... I tested last month on day [too embarrassed to admit] 

Good luck folks


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, this is gonna sound like a really stupid question and feel free to laugh, but I just sneezed and had a really sharpe pain in my lower abdomen. Could this be something wrong or just coincidence

Sorry no personals, I'm just really worried


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi London 65 - I had my EC on 20th Oct and embies put in on 22nd, is there any hope ?


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

HI Mrs Gally,

Am not laughing because if you all heard some of the daft things I ask DH during the 2ww you'd wet yourselves! I don;t think it's anything untoward. I'm not sure how many days post EC you are but I think everything is still pretty sore inside for a while after EC. It probably just "pinged" a bit - technical medical speak there of course  

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Pinot,

I didn't have EC, I had a FET and I'm about 14dpt now. I'm worried i may have wripped off any embies that have implanted!! 

Rxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Suzi. You are 2 days behind me. And there is no reason for you to be expecting what I am having now. Without seeing a reminder on your signature, I am so vague...sorry xxxx...but you have had a beta, right?
K x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Mrs Gally, once they are in they are in. Dont forget they imbed into your womb lining so no sneezing will shift them, I read somewhere its like a pea in a jam sandwich there is nowhere for them to go. 

I wouldnt even turn over in bed after IUI! So you arent being silly at all. Thats what these threads are for xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

The best thing I read is that when the embies are put in they are held as fast as a grain of rice in a peanut butter sandwich - so coughing, sneezing etc isn't going to budge them at all. This image really helped me as I picked up a too heavy tub of washing this morning, and later when my dd was bouncing all over me!

DK - only just joined this thread but wanted to say sorry you are going through it - and hope things change for you  

All the luck in the world to everyone about to test     x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Or jam sandwich - just read Sammy's post!! x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies, that makes me feel better. I'm just so close to testing now I would hate to think it could all go wrong. I'm so scared about Saturday morning. I don't think I'm gonna be able to go through with the HPT. I think I'll just stay on the pessaries for eva and pretend!!!


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I rang the hospital again to demand my beta level of their 'inconclusive' result...they told me to call back later..................I left a message yestrday & they never called back...so Im paying to go to a private Doc tonight- get beta level tomorrow- at least I'll know by Sat- and can move on. Weds back at the hospital is too long to wait
Good luck to all those waiting for results....................  
Shippy


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Shippy, I am   all will be okay for you. Sorry you arent getting any answers, its the last thing you need isnt it
xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

morning ladies 
 shippy 
good luck to all that are testin today, has for me  im a liitle more   then yesterday not alot though


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all,

Well I've been particularly diligent with work today and so far this morning have zipped to the supermarket to re-stock on alcohol free Becks (marvellous stuff) and then been for a de-caf cuppa with my friend. All in all, I'm in line with what you're up to Wizard  

Tested again this morning using the First Response (the one with the pink lines) and still only 1 line   Am trying to tell myself it's not over especially as Hez got a negative 12dp EC and a positive 13 days. I'm currently only 11dp EC (not counting day of EC - I never know whether to count that or not  

Mrs Gally, saw that you'd had plenty of reassurance with the jam sandwich posts  

Have escapee chickens so must dash. Love to all, Pinot xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Morning all!!

Shippy, good luck with your test results. It's a shame your hospital have been so unhelpful!!

i woke up with a blinding headache this morning. Don't know whether it's stress from this dreaded 2ww or the stress of knowing i have less than 24 hours till my world is shattered again!!! My friend is still lingering around and i don't have the heart to tell him to just go home and leave me alone. my sister is coming over this afternoon and we're not even gonna be able to have a nice quiet chat. I told DH last night that he's gonna have to take him home tonight. i want the time that we test to be just me and DH. It's gonna be the happiest or most devastating day and i don't want to share that with anyone other than my husband 

Sorry for such a depressing "me" post, I'm having such a poo day today!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Mrs Gally, you have done so well not to test early.   That you get that BFP tomorrow honey BIG  

Dona Marie - You were very strong not to test yesterday, no AF is always a good sign so fingers crossed for you. On my IUI I always said if I got to day 10 and no AF then I would start to test. I always tested before though but it didnt do me any good as a BFP isnt always a BFP and a BFN isnt always a BFN. Although I have kept my positive tests as its been so long since I saw one


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Mrs Gally- your friend should hopefully understand.....if he doesnt- then he's not a real friend!!!!?
I know its hard- but be   2 blast is a good chance........You are like me in by thinking the worse- it is a kind of 'armour' to protect you from getting hurt...................
Try not to even think about it- thats what I do now...........but all the best i mean that    

I am still living in the hope of a miracle.....    Though my life never seems to bring me any luck............

Pinot;   Too early yet! Drink your non-alcoholic Becks and forget about it for a few days!

Hez: hope you doing well!?

Shippy x


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry everyone but more poor news.
I had a bit of a bleed this morning befroe I went for my bloods, so have given myself an extra progesterone, and am lying down now - but I think it's all over bar the crying.
Will get hcg at about 7pm. Will try and let you know before I retreat into myself and under the duvet woth chocolate.
Kate 
xxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Kate.....I am so sorry to hear.............   
I may be joining you under that duvet I thinks......................... 
Shippy x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, can I join you on the two week wait? Am due to test on the 18th November. Am taking three days rest post ET and then back to work on Monday. Will try to catch the bus instead of walking for much of the commute, but will still end up walking just under 2 miles a day. Will try to walk slowly though! Hope it doesn't do too much damage. But the image of embryos being stuck fast like rice in peanut butter has helped a lot!

Is anyone else finding it hard to get engaged with thinking of the emryos as future babies? I had a really bad experience last IVF round with bad haemorrhage at EC and 4 days in hospital recovering. But this time I'm just feeling quite detached about it all. Mind you, only had the ET yesterday, and found out that a good friend died yesterday after a long battle with cancer, so maybe am just blocking out e'thing and am on a survival default setting??

Congrats to all the BFPs! You give me hope! And thoughts, tears and empathy with the BFNs. And London65, will be hoping for some really good news for you!

T xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Tamikh

Yes- it is normal to feel 'detached' from it all.............I felt the same, still do in a way. I guess until yu actually get the BFP you are to a degree?? Some women, even when they have the BFP stay detached for the 9 months- and after birth..............I think IVF is such a emotional rollercoaster- its like a bereavment.....the loss of your fertility, and everyone reacts differently.
Its probably best to not think about things too much during the 2ww anyway- keep yourself busy- but take it easy- and no stress!!!
I wish you all the luck on 18th Nov
Shippy x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Shippy,

Thanks! Good to know how others feel too. Have the picture of the embryos on the fridge, so am trying to 'bond' as they tell you to!

I really hope you get some good news when you go back for your test. Surely having the home PT saying + is a good thing? Thinking of you.

T


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

I hardly dare post this but.............. drum roll please!!!

I had my beta today it is 71, a      

I can't really believe it.
Just pray it sticks ok!!

 to all on this dreaded 2ww

luv Nikki XX


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Well done Nikki


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats Nikki      
Really please for you & DH
All the best!
Shippy x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Nikki France , OMG OMG OMG

Welldone hun        CONGRATULATIONS on your   .
I am over the moon for you hun. Am    for you., are you gonna have them done again to see if they are doubling.
I had mine done today and my GP was truly amazing, she agreed to prescribe some of the progesterone support drugs not the clexane which is £5.80 per day for the next 34 weeks....but hey ho!!!
Any way my beta is 941 ,15 days post 3 day transfer gone up from 449 , 13 days post 3 day transfer . I spoke to my consultant over the phone today , he believes it could be more than one , we'll wait and see...... 
No wonder I was testing positive 1 week early (7 days post 3 day transfer )
Love Hez x


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi there

Hope it is okay to join you girls.  I had my ET yesterday and I'm trying to keep positive and my mind off it but it is sooo difficult.  I'm off work until the 18th but now wish I was at work so that I did not have time to think about it too much.

Congrats to everyone with   and   to everyone who has had  .

   and   to everyone else.

Bye
Sammy


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

congrats Nikki, so pleased for u ...   

hello all u other ladies..

OMG this 2ww is a killer isnt it..im trying to find any symptoms anything!!!! have tried to be so positive, just want to know now 

emsy xx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Nikki fantastic news - big congratulations.     
Hez how exciting, you must be jumping with joy.

I tested today again another BFN, OTD tomorrow, so really not sure what is going on.  Trying to prepare thats this is it.... but I can't I just can't, believe this is it   So I am hanging in there and praying for a miracle.

Bobblymole/JillJill and  all the other testers tomorrow - will be thinking of you all - sending lots of     to everyone tonight.

xx Sharon


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATS Nikki!!! That is wonderful       You must feel as though you are dreaming. xx
Sharon -   that you get better news tomorrow.  
LOTS OF LUCK to everyone testing tomorrow    
I'm only on day 2 post transfer and I'm up and down like a yoyo emotionwise already! x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Good evening girlies

1 more sleep to go.  I have posted a new topic on 2ww site and advice would be gratefully received.

Good luck to all my fellow OTD girlies tomorrow.

Oh believer just saw your post.  Never give up til AF arrives, even if test BFN as you just never know.

Hez, how you feeling? Great news, well done.

Take care


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Evening all, How you all coping I'm in bed already, got a migrane and bad tummy, I've been running to the loo all night.... I'm sure it's the nerves!!!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Mrs Gally best of luck to you for tomorrow, hope the nerves settle - I am numb but hoping the gods will be good to all of us 
Sharonxx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you Sharon,

Are you testing tomorrow too


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kate* ~ any news...thinking about you  

*Sharon* ~ really hoping for you for tomorrow...all the luck in the world  
*
Mrs Gally* ~ hope your friend has gone hun....not what you need right now 
*
Hi Rachel, Sammy and Wizard* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   

*Wizard* ~ what day do you test hun?

*Tamikh* ~ welcome to you too....hello to a fellow Watford person  sorry about you friend...that must be very hard (((hugs)))

*Nikki* ~ yay...congratulations 

*Hez* ~ our posts crossed yesterday  Fab levels.....how did it go today? Just seen your other post....fabulous 

Hope everyone's ok......lots of luck to tomorrows testers       

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Mrs Gally yes tomorrow OTD - have been getting BFN's in HPT's past couple of days, no signs of AF just lots of loosing the plot symptons.

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

that's not good hun, hopefully it will turn around for you tomorrow    

Lizzy - He has gone home yes but unfortunately DH has gone with him. That means he won't be home till gone midnight and I have got to sit here getting through my last night of being PUPO on my own 

Rxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I know it's not the same but we're all here for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you Lizzy. I just can't believe I've got to go through this again. I want it to be a BFP so much I don't know how I'll cope if it's not, I just don't think I'll be able to cope with it if it's a BFN again!!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I so hope you get good news tomorrow hun......all the luck in the world        xxx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Good morning girlies

Well today is the OTD.       

Lizzy please put me on the board now.  Thanks honey.

That's the worst thing about testing early, you never actually believe until you have done the official one.

Don't know how I'm feeling.  Obviously I'm very happy but trying not get too excited as 2 previous BFP didn't last long.  After last m/c the did a full blood check on me and DH.  Everything came back normal so according to them it is just unfortunate that it happened twice. 

Good luck to everyone else this morning, looking forward to hearing your results.  Remember  we are all here for you no matter what the result is.

Take care


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Morning JillJill
CONGRATULATIONS           on your   .
I    that your beanies stick..., are you feeling any symptoms yet, I am a bit worried because I feel totally normal.
Are you going to have your beta hcg taken, I've had mine and they are high which is why I am suprised I dont have smptoms.
Just wanted to say best of luck to all the other ladies testing today    for   and    to those that are unlucky this cycle.
Luv hez x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

JillJill, congrats on your 'official' BFP and good luck and   to all those testing today...

My OTD is Mon but I am on my own as DH is away working (till Dec) so I am going away to my parents to do a HPT tomorrow, then at least I am not on my own. And at leat it will prepare me for Mon (when I have to take the test AND go back to work!!) I am afraid there is still not a lot of   around here... I have no symptoms and have bben convinced for days that AF is on the way. No veiny boobs, nothing. The only thing I get is the odd twinge and the feeling of utter hopelessness. I really am trying to be positive, but it is so hard as you don't want to come crashing down to earth when a BFN comes along!!

  to everyone on here... reading FF really is the only thing keeping me sane (ish!!!) at the moment...

xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning All,

So much has happened over the last few hours! Congrats JillJill and Nikki on your BFPs    

Really hoping you've started a run of BFPs!

Today was last day to get an early BFP if I was going to get one before DH leaves but just tested and it's still only one line   It's only 12 days past EC so I know unlikely but reeeeeeaaaaaalllllly wanted it to be before DH is on the other side of the world.

Anyhow, good luck to all those testing this morning and tomorrow  

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

mornign ladies,

Congrats on your BFP jilljill,I hope this one sticks around for you!!

Lizzy. Please can you put me down as a  

thank you for all your support ladies. You've been great

Rachel xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

congrats to all   and    to those  
good luck to all that are testin today has for me af due today or tom nothing so far and now everytime i go foe a pee im knicker watching


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

MrsGally, v. sorry to hear of BFN   Life is pants at times   Hope DH is around to look after you today.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

good morning girls
thank you so much for the congrats, I know some of you are sending these congrats with very heavy hearts!
Huge   for those with BFN, my heart really does go our to you, but don't lose the will for more treatment! Me and DH had decided we would keep going til I was 50, and do whatever it takes. It takes a strong resolve, but the prize is more than worth it!

It is such early days for me, I hardly dare believe it!! It is weird. I am kind of too scared to be happy incase it goes wrong or is some terrible mistake!!

  JillJill on your BFP sticky vibes to you and me both!

luv Nikki XX


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi All

Firstly,   to al the BFN- dont give up ladies.........  
Congrats to all BFP

Well- here's some news..............I had my blood test 14 days past EC, and hospital said inconclusive. They wouldnt give me the beta level count. So I went to a private walk in GP yesterday. I have just had the results faxed through- my beta level is 139IU/L  !!!!!!?? Is that a BFP??
I do not believe it! I still dont. Until bloody Hammersmith confirm Im not celebrating....
Should I call them and demand a test earlier than Weds?
S


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

hello shippy

i was told anything above 50 is a positive.. so i would say BFP for you ..as for your hospital i would demand one sooner than wed monday would be good then you can see if it has doubled from today,,

good luck hunny

lotsa love
nicky


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Rachel - sending huge     to you. I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Don't give up!

Congratulations  to all the   Wishing you lots of stickiness  

 to everyone else with a bfn - and   to al those still unsure.
My dd made me cry yesterday as she kissed my tummy and rubbed it (she thinks I have a poorly tummy) - and it crossed my mind that that might be as close as she'll ever get to a sibling - presuming our little embies are still holding on in there. I never take her for granted and know how blessed I am to have her. She was our first iui - and now we've had 4 failures and on first and last ivf I realise even more how lucky we were. Please don't give up hope - it can happen. I feel like I've already had my one miracle and so how can I expect another?? Good luck to everyone still waiting. Oh - and the symproms I've had when I've been pg, and not pg, have been EXACTLY the same and so there is no knowing until the test. x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

So sorry Mrs G    

Hez - My hospital don't do blood levels.  I phoned this morning and got booked in for scan.  Like you it was meant to be Wed 26th but it got changed to the Tues because our fav nurse will be on day off on the wed.  They were all more excited than us.

Still got lots of college work to do and there isn't much time before X factor comes on.

Speak soon


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Just a quicky to update you all, and sorry no had time to read back yet, so will just say Hi to all for now and     for whoever needs it

Did a test this morning as felt AF on her way and as I thought test was   and 1/2 hr ago AF moved in for a few days  , am feeling ok about things, really would have been a mirracle this month as I had ov'd on blocked tube side, so I guess all the symptoms where either med's or AF   

So having a drug free day 2day and have just sent DH off the Chemist to get the full prescription for next cycle starting 2mrw, (consultant had already written out incase of)  and so will start Tamoxifen from 2mrw plus Gonal F from Mon, plus baby asprin, extra folic and mega oil and then have a follie scan in 12 days time.

    to you all fr the future.

Jennie
    x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Mrs G , So sorry hun to hear you have been unsuccessful,   , take some time to regain your strength before deciding to try again, we have all been through so much, this is my 3rd try in 18 months and didn't expect to get this far.
Shippy, that beta is a definite   hun Congratulations          , here's to a happy, healthy 9 months.
Luv Hez x


----------



## Tines (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all...on Day7 after day 3 ET...2 grade1 (7cell&8cell embies).....been up since 5am this morning...finding this waiting really hard!! Had two previous ICSI's with 2 Biochems.....was not so stressed the last time round. Testing date 16th Nov.....need all the luck I can get!!


----------



## sallyy (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi can i join your list? I tested on the 3rrd of nov and got a BFP. Thanks for all the support that FF provided and continues to provide. 

Sallyy


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

well over half way of 2ww, its driving me mad...need to know what result is..arrrrgggghhhhh, help!!!

trying to stay positive but sooooooooooo hard

how u all doing on this madness of 2ww


emsy xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

yip me to think ill be potty by friday


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies - can I join you? I test on 19th

Good luck to each and every one of you


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi 
OTD today and its a BFN    .  No symptoms, no AF and no BFP.  Just numb, I can't believe this is it.... the end of our IVF road - god it hurts.

I want to congratulate all todays BFP's and the BFN's I really don't have any words    .

Thanks everyone you are A very special bunch of people.
Sharon xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi sharon! Nothing i can say will make you fill better hun so im here if you want to chat il listen ok hun!    Im Very sorry!   xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

sharon..   tinking of you huni

emsy xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

So sorry Sharon and Jennie   

Welcome Locket


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All

Well it's a BFN for me. Didn't come as much of a surprise as AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday...

Thanks for the support especially Sharon and the girls who have been giving me tips on clinics...We are sad but trying to feel positive for the next one.

Congrats to all the BFPs

becksxx


----------



## Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Bobblymole/Becks  .   and   .  I really hope we stay in touch. 

Ladies sorry for the me me post earlier.

x Sharon


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all, newbie thats been trawling through site for a couple of days, and posted in a couple of different areas before I realised this is the place to be for the 2WW.   Please can I join the clan?

Due to test 11th November, but not holding out much hope, have been bleeding since Wednesday, quite heavy and cramps, AF was due yesterday so got there early.  Nurse said to carry on with the botty bullets so am following instructions!

After a good few days of crying, have finally kicked myself in the behind and decided I need to recover my pma in preparation for FET hopefully, and am focussing on the positives, have 8 frosties waiting to be warmed up and bedded in, have an amazingly patient DH, and can attend my graduation ceremony next Wednesday (yes was a late starter with that as well - 38!) without the worry of wet windy pops (sorry TMI).

Wanted to join the chat, and also share a nugget of hilarity I had this afternoon, when my DH decided to try out the step aerobics session on our newly invested in Wii Fit, and for someone who has no co-ordination or rhythm provided me with the best laugh I've had in a long time.  He's amazing because he never once got p'd off with me for laughing at him.  Think he was relieved the tears had stopped for a while.

Congratulations to all those with BFP's, hopefully one day I'll be able to join you.

For everyone with BFN's my condolences and sympathies to you and lots of  

Sprinkles xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

How are we all today! 

Jill jill and bobblymole My testing buddies! How are you b0th! Jill congrats on the  hun and bobbly im so sorry for the  hun i really am!

Me well nothing, preg test  no AF, no AF signs and temp still high!??

xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!

Tomorrow is OTD but DH is away so I am staying at my parents for the weekend and decided to do a HPT today to prepare myself for the one tomorrow (when I have to go back to work too!)

Well, so much for a result.. I am still non the wiser!   I am 15 days post ET but it is still 1 day before AF due. Tested with Clearblue and initially couldn't see a line. Poor sister woke up and found me in floods of tears but I then checked it again a couple of minutes later and definately saw the faintest of lines appear. We both agreed there was definately something which was definately a line (albeit very faint and only thin) What does this mean?

I am going mad.. this 2ww is bad enough without this uncertainty.. I know I will have to wait till tomorrow and do the official one but I just wondered if anyone had had similar experiences and gone onto a BFP/N?! 

Thank you all so much


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi chablisgal
I had faint line on mine too, and went to get the beta blood test and had a HCG of 71 which is a confirmed pregnancy!
I think if you get a line then you have HCG in your urine, and that is a sign of pregnancy!! You may have a late implanter or something?
I did


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

to those with   and congrats to those   
had some bleeding yesterday morning thought    had arrived but by dinner it had stopped im so    is this a sign to say   is around the corner or not some advice please


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

err, that got sent before I finished lol
I was going to say I did another test today, (my official test day) and my line is still faint, although a bit darker that a few days ago.
*
I would say you are preggers, and wipe away the tears, and smile!!!
Can you get a beta done early in the week. that really is difinitive!
Good luck 
Nikki XX


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Chablisgirl..........My 2ww has turned into 3ww! I got very faint line on my test date (5th Nov 14 days after EC) but hopsital HCG came back inconclusive.....told me to come back in a week!!!
I have since done more HPTs and had a private blood test....which came back as hcg level of 139, so I am guessing this is good!? and a BFP? I can only hope and think that my embie/s are late implanters.....so dont give up hope yet my dear- a faint line is not the end!!!!   

Congrats NiKki
I really do hope this is time for you and your DH  
Shippy x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi. So sorry about all the BFNs.   Reading your posts has made me really teary...so remember that there are many warm and lovely thoughts in the ether for you all. And HURRAH for the BFPs, even the thin blue lines and not sure ones! Brilliant news. 

Just a thought, was talking to someone who knows and they said that the percentage of people who do this once and then never do it again because the process is so traumatic is quite high! So that means we are all brave for even doing this, esp those who have done this multiple times. So full points for bravery, right? Have to convince myself this isn't stupidity and spitting into the wind (we say s'thing else in Australia,  but know many of you are English so might be politer!)

For me, going slightly mad with twinges, swollen and sore breasts and hormonal highs and plunges. DH is singing to embies, but he's about to go OS when AF is due, so am so pleased for the support here.

T xo


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

So so sorry for all the   s .     
Many congratulations to the s. You must be on cloud 9.
Tamikh - really hope your dh sees your positive pg test before he goes - and we do say the coarser saying in Britain too!
I worked out my embies should be snuggling down to implant today if they haven't started already and so I gave them a good talking to this morning! I've decided I'm going to test 13 days past ec as it is a Sunday. If it is a bfp - amazing - and if it is a bfn it will let me down gently for later in the week when I'm at work. I only had one vial of trigger shot and so I know that will be out of my system.
Good luck to all those still waiting     xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

  To all the bfns stay strong xx

congrats to the bfps x

Just had to catch up quiet a few pages and am a bit too confused for personals, must stay up to date better! sorry guys, its been nice to sit and read all your news though, ups and downs our thoughs are with you xx

I'm 5 days from testing and going bonkers! Have veiny boobs the last few days though... never had that before, so that making quite +ve, it comes and go though? What do you think ladies? is it a good sign or am I scraping the barrel a bit! DH thinks its great... he rang me at work yesterday and asked me to check my (.)(.)!! Now very innapropriate!! lol 

Hope everyone is having as good a weekend as is possible... its roast dinner time again soon! yumyumx

kaye x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

hey kandy hunny how u doing? isnt this wait awful i nearly tested today  cant handle it...

ive had no symptms nothing bin speaking to sweetness and light ...hoping theyve snuggled in...

how all u other ladies doing?

emsy xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry Cheryl, can't give you any solid advise only that the nurse will respond soon and hopefully put your mind at rest, best of luck hunnie x

Hi Emsy, we're nearly there hunnie, stay strong! Although that is rich coming from me, I'm losing it too! We have been making a joke of it and am asking Dh if i can test yet every three seconds! It's a good idea not to buy any pee sticks until the last day if poss (although I bought 2 today   and they're sitting on the loo, staring at me!!) You can do it... remember there is really no point testing early, you wont feel better as you wont believe it anyway! come on... I wont if you dont! 

its been quiet on here today? How everyone is okay x

kaye x


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Cheryl - sorry to hear about this last week, How shocking. I don't think that was an 'embryo' that you saw though- it wouldnt be in a sac yet I believe (I understand that they dont scan before 5 weeks as there is nothing to see before then, sac-wise), but the bleeding doesnt bode well if its very fresh. Maybe you should pay - if you can- to go get some beta bloods done tomorrow so that if you are preggers (always a possibility) then they can advise you. Bleeding can also come from other non-uterine sources, of course, like the cervix - and so be nothing to do with the pregnancy!
It's such a hard time for you Cheryl. I hope it turns out OK.
Kate


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey london/kate..How are you hunny?did you do another test OR 

I thought any result over 40 is a good result?Maybe im wrong! How are you anyway!

How are all the other lovely ladies on here? normally post before now sorry i been in bed ill!

TMI   Well today im on day 33, (cheap pg test of ebay and a VERY faint line, read after 2mins) so did a clearblue and it says "not preg" so am confused ladies! Been getting AF cramps quite low like where my section scar is so im confused, is  on her way? I checked my CM and my cervix last night and i have creamy CM and very high and closed cervix what does that mean?? My temp is rising does that mean  on her waySorry if i seem thick!


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

DK - sounds good with the +ve and the temps!
Mine just about doubled going from a piddly 59 on Wed (day 14) to 117 on day 16. Still rubbish of course, and progesterone ahd dropped too so it doesnt look good. Will test again next week at soem point to see if its going up or down.;
Kate x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey kandy..im going to try my hardest not to test, one minute i keep thinking its worked the next i dont know!!! this is definately worst part of tx!!! just hope my embies and urs huny are settling in 

emsy xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to let you know mine is looking like a BFN      

After seeing some kind of a line yesterday today is OTD and there is definately no line on the clinics HPT...

At the moment I feel numb. DH is away and I have never felt so lonely. Feels like there is a big black hole ahead and the prospect of living without children is something I cannot even contemplate. Its so hard. I also have to go back to work today no doubt to lots of comments about me being pregnant (the bloated tummy doesn't help!!)

Its so hard to try and think ahead.. I don't know if I am emotionally (or financially) strong enough to carry on. I have 4 frosties and they are my life line.. but I don't know if I can cope with more BPN's. I know I should be thinking 'onwards and upwards' but at this moment in time that seems impossible.

So sorry for the 'me' post. One personal- Sunflower, I am so sorry to hear about your Gran. I was incredibly close to mine and she passed away in April 07. It was very hard but I do feel that she is looking down on me and I still talk to her. That is a big comfort.

Thank you all for all the support on here.. I really don't know where I would have been without FF.


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Morning Chablis

So sorry to read your news  

You do not have to be thinking about going through futher tx yet.  Take time out and get your head in right frame of mind.

It could be that HPT tested at less sensitivity than clinic's one.  When you speak to clinic tell them that you got faint line on HPT one.  They may get you in for blood check.


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning all,

Well I feel pants having tested again this morning (i know, naughty naughty girl) and again getting a negative   Test day not til Wed but in my heart I just don't see how it will change in 48 hours. Small tummy ache on and off this morning similar to AF pains. I've not had any AF pains during 2ww so really do think   is on her way.

Chablisgal, am so sorry to hear about your test this morning   It's devastating isn't it   Although I agree with Jill and would definitely mention the faint line on the HPT. As for next steps, I wouldn't even think about that until DH gets back and you can discuss it together. I completely sympathise regarding DH being away. Getting a BFN with your husband there to put his arms around you is one thing, but getting a BFN when alone is in another league.

Hope everyone else doing OK on this horrible wet Monday morning!
Love Pinot xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning 
good luck to all that r testin today 
 to those 
congrats to those 
 tested this morning  we r hoping its a false result has it is early but af due yesterday not ere YET!!!! but if by thursday the reult is still  then we try again and what is meant to be will be everything happens for a reason


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies how are we allxxxx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Going slowly insane with the wait.  Sigh.


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

wizard when do u test


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Only 7 dpo so shouldn't be for another week.  I will not be able to wait that long though    Sorry about your result Dona-Marie but no AF yet so still got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank You i did test early, test day is thurs so im goin to have wait like good girl (NOT)   My MIL told me to get a hobbie to keep my mind off the 2ww it didnt work i do cross stich and beenin doing something for my dad 65th and had to unpick it all has my mind was


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - big   for the bfn's. I don't think anyone who hasn't been through this fertility lark can even comprehend how hard it is getting bfn's month after month. 

Today was my first day back at work and I think it helped having my mind taken off things. I plan to test Sunday so less than a week now. x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Chablis, 

I'm so sorry to hear your news, and hope that today at work was bearable, and not too many unwanted questions/comments. I too am without DH this week (but don't test officially until 1 and have become incredibly anti-social and am ignoring all phone calls, esp from well meaning but v annoying MIL! Also can't fit into any clothes, nothing voluminious enough for my extended stomach. HAd to resort to an elastic band through one of the button holes. 

But wanted you to know I'm thinking of you. I felt complete despair after my last BFN but eventually felt hopeful again. Sorry, as I don't completely know what you're going through as every situation is different, but most of us here have felt helpless/hopeless after BFNs. Meant what I said about us all being brave a page or two ago!

T xo


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi to all
Sending all the BFP  
those BFN   
all those on 2ww   


I just had 2nd private hcg test done. 19dpo 574!!!! 3 days ago i was 139! I still cant believe it may be a BFP
Ill wait to see what HH say on my return visit on Weds....Im petrified.................its too good to be true
Shippy x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thats excellent so pleased for you shippy...that is definately a BFP


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Shippy hunny that is most certainly a          Well done hun! Sticky vibes for you!!!!!!

How is everyone elseAll ok ladies!

I tested yesterday and had + tested today and - so not sure now! cervix is still high so is temp so not sure wats going on! Had BHCG today so will soon now tomorow either way!  Dont look hopful though!  xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

shippy congrats hunny thats definately a BFP..  

how is everyone else?

im doing ok...just so desperately want to test but DP said no way..i have to wait

emsy x


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

so did I! and the pee-stick police!! no cheating remember!! you can do it!

k x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Dont think i can..i want to test tomorrow.. !!!

how r u hunni?

emsy x


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

drink gallons of water before bed Set your alarm for 4am, your wake up and go straight for a pee (to sleepy to think about it) and it will be useless to test when you wake up as it wont have been your first wee of the morning!... Can you tell I've put far to much though into this!?!?

It will drive you just as bonkers if not more so if you do hunnie, thats what everyone says xx

I'm okay but also going crazy... am an emotional wreck, got a meeting at work tomoro which it always tense but got a feeling it could all end in tears!!

seriously though do you want yo wait until friday really? Do you think its better to?

kx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

kandy d when are you testing?


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

You ok ladiesxxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Broatchy! Friday morning, same as Emsy x

Hi DK! you okay?

kx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi kandy hun you ok When are you testingHow u feeling??

broatchy you ok babe?X


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

im ok thanks..i test friday morning aswell

keekin ma breeks..how are you jist aboot to test people feeling ?


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

blimey friday's a busy day...   will be out in force thursday morning!

 here's hopeing its a good day too 

k


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

ive to go for bloods friday...its going to be a long day waiting on that call


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

are you going to poas too?


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

THank you all so much for your comments and  , they mean a lot.

Spoke to clinic and they said to keep on pessaries and test again in 2 days as AF not here. A futile thing to do but something they say they have to recommend. They did say that they did not think the outcome would change (so why make me do it??!!)

I got the wierdest feeling today.. in about 2 hours went from feeling normal (or as normal as you can on tx!) to having really really bad aches everywhere- head, arms, legs, feet, neck, you name it, it ached. I was also really cold and had stabbing pains in tuimmy (not like AF pains) Very odd. Took a couple of paracetamol and feel a bit better now. Has anyone experienced anything similar??

Thanks again for all the support. It keeps me going! xx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

dont think so..  im too scared kandy d

chablisgal no never felt like that before glad you feel a little better now

can i ask my clinic says if i get a bfp on fri then ive to stop taking the toushy bombs is everyone the same as ive heard some have them for support for up to 12 weeks..

nicky


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

chablisgal, you going through the mill  hun, could be all the stress your body has been under I guess, sorry i can't help but   and take it easy x

nicky, i've been told to continue with the bullets, maybe you should check with them... i've been give a gel too so my clinic may be a little ott!!

kx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

the last time they done the same and i stopped them at 4wk 3day and the pregnancy didnt continue after 5wk4days and i mcd at 8wks feel they should give me the extra support if im lucky enough to get a bfp this time around..may ask my gp if she will prescribe them if my clinic wont..


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Rachel* ~ ever so sorry hun.......gentle hugs 

*Jennie* ~ sorry to see your news too....all the luck in the world for next month 

*Sharon* ~  Take good care of your self hun xx

*Becks* ~ oh goodness, too many BFNs  Many hugs 

*Chablisgal* ~  

*Pinot and Dona* ~ hope it turns around for you both  

*Kate* ~ fingers and toes crossed for you  

*DK* ~ loads of luck for tomorrow  

Hang in there *Emsy*  

*Hi Tines, Sprinkles, Cheryl and Locket* ~ welcome to the thread everyone and lots of luck    

Hi to everyone else....hope you are all ok 

*Shippy* ~ wow, fab levels. Congratulations 

*JillJill* ~ official congratulations hun  

*Sally* ~ congratulations to you too....i've added you to the the list. Have you found the Waiting for First Scan thread....you can join all the ladies chatting on there 

*Waiting for 1st Scan (200 - Part 8*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166067.15

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

well ive decided to try and hold out til friday...too may people telling me off!!!  

emsy x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Ladies am off to bed am extremly tired! Sleep well and sweet drerams to you all! X


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Evening ladies

 to all those with BFN's.  Don't know exactly how you feeling as everybody different but I can remember how we felt with BFN tx's.

Congrats Shippy.  Your so lucky to know levels. I wish I did.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning ladies!

How are we all today

Jilljill go and ask you Mw or con or gp to do a BHCG blood test hun now your pregnant   you should have one!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning everyone 

Just wanted to remind you all that Sue will be hosting a 2WW/General chat in the chat room this morning from 10.30am.....hope some of you will be able to join her 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi DK

Hows u?  DH has seen what a mess I've been for last couple of days so he went and phoned clinic before he left for work.  He explained everything to her and she said that would be fine.  I eventually spoke to her to arrange a time, I kept saying I felt so stupid.  She was great but did say that it probably wouldn't make a difference and there would still be a chance that the same could happen again.  I have an appt tomorrow morning to have bloods done and will have to go back in a few days to have them repeated.

I also told her I have been having some pain in my right side so they will scan my ovaries tomorrow.  As they collected 17 eggs from me they were concerned about OHSS.  I just feel so silly when I should be feeling happy.

Hope everyone ok


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

morning ladies

im going    naughty girl ere tested again this morning still says  question im doin IUI and i had the pregnl HCG inj on the 28th Oct how long does that stay in system af still not arrived now the confusin thing is that my cycles are not the same each month one month its 21 days the next its 23 im on day 24 sorry i know im not makin sense here but im so confused


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, can I join you?
i am due to test next monday and feeling really nervous about it.  This is my first IVF cycle and you all really seem to know what your doing and I dont!
Any advice gratefully recieved!

mum10


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

mum10 im testing the same day as you.... do you have a diary?    Welcome !!!

any symptoms to report 



Dona-Marie   

I have missed loads on here so i cant do many personals - hope everyone is ok.....

    

als xx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello there im due to test 17th november would love to join you guys, i had a natural FET so very strange not to have had all the drugs doesnt seem real really, not complaining though. xx zoe


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey ladies

how u all doing?

well dont think i will need to test AF seems to be on her way..just been to loo and there was v light blood sorry TMI, y o y 

emsy xx


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome

As for symptoms, well no spotting or bleeding which I'm taking as a good thing

I also seem to feel pregnant.  I have been pregnant twice before and feel the same again although could this be down to all the drugs I've been taking?  

I dont have a diary.  Is that something I should have?  Sorry but I'm a bit new to all this message board stuff.

How are you all feeling about the test day next Monday?

mum10

 for you all to have a positive result


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

emsy2525 - Dont panic just yet this could be a sign of implantation   light bleed doesnt mean its over yet hun.....   this is a good sign for you xxx    You still have 3 days until test day.  Sounds to me like its not AF just put your feet up if you can and take 5 mins to relax 

mum10  - Ditto what you have said... i also feel prego but it could be the drugs     

Im feeling pretty good, hungry but good.. ate loads the last couple of days!!!!!    must try to keep my lips sealed  

Diaries are not important but it can help others going through tx to read what others have gone through.  They can be quite funny and help lighten the stress  

The messages boards can become fast and you can get lost but you do get used to it......

Please both keep me posted on your progress xxxxxx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I started the 2ww on Saturday 8 November and am an ivf novice.  Considering that I was already climbing the walls on Saturday itself, I don't know how I'm going to last until my test date on 25 November.  Hope its OK to join your thread.

Luisa


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

evening ladies 

wondering if u can change my test day has i had to ring my clinic to ask them a question about my cycle date has i dont write them down (duh) and they test on day 16 not 14 like i thought sorry to be pest so my OTD is now 15th Nov


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I also feel pregnant feels exactly the same as with DD, AF type twinges, heavy feeling in womb, frequent need to pee, achy boobs also as i dont usually suffer sore boobs but i suppose could be the cyclogest, also i feel dizzy at times which i def did with DD. Good luck to everyone xxx zoe


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I also am feeling like im pregnant, i feel the same as with DD, AF type pain, frequent need to pee, sore boobs dont usually get this but guess could be the cyclogest, i also feel heavy in my womb. Good luck to you all not too much longer to wait xx zoe


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

HI can I join you, I had 2 frozen blasts put back monday 3rd, due to test this weekend not sure how many days that make me?? I have had a few AF feelings and feeling very tired and constantly hungry. I am sure that cyclogest plays tricks with my mind!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Mum10* ~ welcome to FF and to the 2ww thread...i've sent you some bubbles for luck   There's another board where you can keep a diary of your treatment if you want to...it's up to you hun 

*Zoe* ~ welcome to you too....your testing the same day as Mum10  Hope they are all good signs  

Hi *Luisa* ~ good to have you here too...you're very welcome to join us 

*Daisy* ~ hi there and welcome to you too......i've put you down for the 15th, is that ok. Loads of luck  

*Dona* ~ all changed for you .....lots of luck for the 15th  

*Emsy* ~ how are you doing this evening......hoping that it's implantation bleeding hun  
*
Als, DK* and everyone else.....hope you are all ok 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Mum10

Hi. Welcome and hopr you well.  As you can see from my signature I have been through this a couple of times lol.  I only found out about a diary on this tx but as I was halfway through 2ww didn't think I should start one.  BIG REGRET.  Not only will it help other people going through tx but I think it may also be useful if you have to go through tx again.  Constantly throughout tx I think what happened at this stage last time, how did the drugs make me feel, how many eggs did I get before, what quality, how many fertilised?  But the biggest thing for me was the 2ww. I constantly thought I remember feeling like this on previous BFP but did I feel this way on BFN cycles.

Good luck to everyone.
Take care


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Just a short message, dont know what to say really.  Got my   today, and even though expected after bleeding was still gutted actually looking at it on the stick.  DH was really upset too today, I think he'd been holding out a bit of hope too.

Waiting for follow up consultation to discuss FET, so will see you all again when get myself more together.

Good luck to all you ladies who are still to test xxxxxx

Sprinkles


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

well tink it is all over for me af seems to be arriving in full flow...this didnt happen last time     a miracle may happen


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Sprinkles and Emsy.  

I woke up yesterday morning having dreamt I was pregnant with twins and was convinced I was pregnant. Had a good day until on the train home a woman wouldn't move her bag for me to get out of my seat, and I had to try to jump over it and fell (not too badly, just hurt my wrist). Burst into tears!

Woke up this morning with smaller and less sore breasts and just know it's all over. What a roller coaster this is. And have to go to work now! This is really the most surreal time of my life. MiL keeps telling me to be logical about it all (ie you're old, so your chances are low, and you went in knowing this!) but I just can't be logical about a'thing right now. Am also being snappy at work!

Anyone else working while doing the 2ww? How are you coping? Words of advice?

T xo


----------



## HR (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Tamikh,

I can completely understand your feelings.  You are so right, coping up with all this emotional side is so so touch at work.  I am struggling a lot at work.  I am not able to concentrate at things and moreover its hard to be the same person as we were before.  Especially in the 2ww I become completely obsessed with my body and keep thinking about the kind of symptoms and what it may mean  .  I forget to even smile at people I know as my mind is clouded with the thoughts of tx and its outcome 

Something that helps me is I try to keep myself surrounded with people.  I try not to sit at my desk all the time.  I move around and find people to talk to.  If I am left alone, I keep thinking only about this.  When I am with people, the conversation I have with them takes my mind off of 2ww.  

How is your wrist now?  Be hopeful.  The changes in our body could be due to several reasons.  So do not put down yourself thinking that it hasn't worked.  Its just hope which can carry us forward in 2ww...

Wishing you loads of Good Luck


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
mind if I join you? I had 2 frozen balsts transferred on Saturday 8th Nov. Have had absolutley no symptoms at all yet. I'm convinced it hasn't worked this time, have already tested, which I know is too early, but I just couldn't help myself!   
I'll look forward to getting to know you all over the next couple of weeks,

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE

JESS
x x x


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Please could you put me down as a BFN  

Thanks,
Pinot xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Pinot sooo sorry hun    

emsy soo sorry hun


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

HR you could be talking about me....  I am obsessed about symptoms and can do little else right now.  Unfortunately this time is the hardest for me as I'm self employed and spend a lot of time in my home office.  No people, no contact.  All week.  And I'm single....so really just slowly going insane.  Which brings me to JessieG and testing - Jessie G you've beaten me with the testing, I think I at least waited until day 5!  You know there's no way you can tell so soon though ....

Fingers crossed for all the waiters, really so sorry for all the BFNs and go girls to all the BFPs.

I have just spat tea all down my (white) t-whirt.  Typing and drinking - clearly not a good multi-tasker.


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tamikh,

Don't let anyone tell you its harder because of your age, I had my IVF and am now 21 weeks pregnant and I am also 39!  Just take extra care of yourself, rest up, plenty of healthy eating, (I ate plenty of fruit!) and I hope and pray it works for you too!

Good luck to everyone testing  af twinges are perfectly normal... still get them occasionally now!
Really sorry to hear of the BFN's .....never give up hope.
Poppy x

ps next time kick the bag out of your way!


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you. As you can see from my signature, I'm now on my 6th 2ww, so a bit of an old hand at this now. We are still recovering from a mm/c during this summer, but have decided to dive straight back in and see how we get on with our last frosties. 
We had a natural FET on Monday 10th November, so very early days yet. Our OTD is 24th Nov. Am still doing a little work, so I had a busy day yesterday, but am trying hard to keep my feet up today. To be honest, after what we've been through, I'm going to be terrified if we do get a BFP.

So sorry to hear of those recent BFN's. I understand how you feel. Sending you lots of strength.

H xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi everyone

I know its early days so please dont shout at me    

      

I did a clearblue test that shows the 'pregnant' with how many weeks

It was positive im pregnant 1 - 2 weeks!!  I want to cry, laugh, shout, scream and im also scared!  

thanks to everyone for all your support with PM's

I know it could still be trigger shot but im enjoying every minute at the moment


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

lizzyB - thank you for my bubbles and the welcome

zoe - how are you feeling today?  the symptoms you describe are just like mine.  Do you think its a good sign or are our minds playing tricks on us?

als2003- congtratulations.  You must be over the moon.     Were you due to test next Monday too?  

to all of you who had a BFN, I'm so sorry  

mum10


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi mum10

Yes im due to test the same day as you Monday 17th Nov 

I know its early but im excited


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi als2003

What made you test so early?  Could you just not wait anymore?  

Now I am almost tempted to do a test but too scared as well.

It must be a fantastic feeling for you, well done  

mum10


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

mum10 thank you    

will PM you


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

mum 10 and als2003flower

im at the same stage as you guye had ec on the 31st oct then transfer the 3rd november i go for a blood test on fri morning..

im trying not to be tempted to test..  AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

lotsa love 
nicky


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi nicky

wishing you lots of luck for Friday.  How are you feeling physically?

mum10


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

als2003flower 

I have been reading your diary!!

You are very naughty !!

I am SOoooo pleased for you, did you have any symptoms?

Tracie x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry for joining a bit late but I need to talk to people going through this hell also!!

We had ET on 5th November (one week ago today) and I'm testing next Thursday 20th as our clinic test 15 days from ET.

Started with Af pains and low back ache yesterday which is whats happened on our last 2 goes so am a bit  but trying to take strength from all those who say they have AF pains and a BFP

 to those who got a BFN and congrats to those with BFP xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

I cant believe that am going to join you tomorrow...   

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou mum10

I'm feeling OK sometimes I'm feeling yucky but not sure if that is nerves or not..have had a random niggle 1inch from my belly down the ways and over 1-2inch to the left which i cant explain hope its all good..i have also had some very low belly pain and a toushy pain only occasionally though..who knows I'm sure all will be revealed on Fri i could just be over analysing everything as we are all guilty of doing I'm sure..

good luck to you too
and to everyone else
lotsa love to all

Nicky


----------



## Sarah chown (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi 

I am a newbie and are on day 7 of the 2ww, and like everyone else it is driving me mad. I just want to say thanks to all who have written on this site as reading your posts have really helped me. I am due to do a test on 21 Nov, one question i have is i noticed everyone taking about when AF is due. I know my cycle has been messed up due to all the meds im taking, but was wandering if someone could tell me how i work out the date when AF is due? Is it from the last day of my period before taking meds?

It would be great to make some friends and chat to others going through the same thing.

Thanks 

Sarah Chown


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Dear Broatchy, Mum10, flowerpot, thinkpositive, flower..........good luck to you all  
Please try to resist testing too early.
My test date ws 5th Nov (14day past ec) and I got "inconclusive" even though 3 HPT said positive. I had bloods 2 days later, and definate positive- so mine was a late implanter I think!!!

I too am getting twinges and pulls etc, and spotting (brown) which is a bit worrying- but all normal apparently.
Dreams can come true.........all the best to you all, and big   to those not successful this time.............its NOT the end.
God bless
Shippy x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Sarah, your AF would be due around the end of the 2WW I thinks (a month since your last AF)
Shippy x


----------



## Katiedavies2504 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello all

I'd like to join you if I may?  I am now almost halfway through my 2ww.  ET on 6th Nov, 2 embryos on board, hopefully snuggling in  .  My OTD is 20th Nov.  I am starting to go a bit loopy now, my mind is doing overtime...having a few pains down there?

Katie
x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

tracie b     i know im very naughty    but it was worth it.. no symptoms really just maybe the sneezing thing every morning.. didnt have that with my previous 2ww's....   it stays +  How about you tracie b how you doing?

flowerpot that is just the cyclogest and everything else that your body has been though, dont worry too much about AF pains alot of women get them as a good sign   

thinkpositive - Good Luck  

Sarah chown - wellcome and good luck hun  
Katiedavies2504 - wellcome and good luck hun  

Shippy congrats  

sorry if ive missed anyone    you all get a good result.

xx  :- xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Katie,
Welcome. My advise is ty to keep busy, at least for the first week...........drives you mad itting at home (unles you have a manual job!)
Second is- from my 1st tx & second tx, you cannot tell the diffeence between pregnancy pains, and possible AF pains!!! It really is a waiting game................!
Wishing you all the luck  
Shippy


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

to all  
congrats to those  

im goin insane on this 2ww had to go shopping which hasnt pleased dh has im spending his money hey a girls got to do what girls got to do and that is spend spend keeps my mind busy well thats my excuse and im sticking with it


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls - please can I join you. I am also on the Firecrackers & the Leap Year Loonies lists. 

I am about to go into the 2nd week of my 2WW. The first week is always OKish but the 2nd week is horrid isn't it. I have never ever made it to test date, always bleed a few days before but this time I have gone from blast to a day 3 transfer & am having progesterone (Gestone) jabs to keep AF away. I am due AF on Saturday so desperately hoping she stays away.

I can't decide if I have AF or preg symptoms or just madness symptoms. From reading your posts I can see I am not alone in that one ! Thankfully.

Can't wait to join it & wish you all loads of love.
Sally xxxxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me joining in on the ride...

I am due to test on Sunday, and I am going stir crazy now.  I have been ok (well my DH will tell you otherwise) but the problem is from the very start I just knew this time it was working.  Don't know why probably too many drugs sending my round the bend!  

On Monday at 1.45am I was woken by terrible AF pains, the kind I get around day 2 of a normal cycle, so it was all a bit strange, but nothing has come of it although I do still get what I class as "heat pain".  And I keep getting wafts of nausea - that I really don't mind as it makes me think it's really happening.  I bet if I end up being sick every morning I will be eating these words!

So these pains I think is all the activity going on in there! After all the fiddling/prodding/drugging etc that has been going on inside us all + hopefully implantation ? ? I am not surprised that there is pain!!

I run a little craft business from home so this is keeping me busy, but today I just want it to be Sunday with everyone jumping about in sheer joy.  I, of course will just do a little hop, and inside be bursting.  PMA - PMA - PMA!!  Oh forgot to say we are moving house this weekend too so it's all happening.

 all round

M
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sprinkles* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun.....gentle hugs 

*Pinot* ~ really sad to see your news too......not fair 

*Emsy* ~ how are you doing hun....has the bleeding eased up at all  

*Tamikh* (((hugs))) sorry you had such a tough day yesterday.....there's lots of 'older' ladies on here who get BFPs hun. Ignore the MIL 

Hi *Jess* ~ welcome to the thread...now that is early testing!!  Lots of luck  

*HRQ* ~ welcome to you too...you've been through so much I really hope this is the one  
*
Tracie, Sarah, Katie, Sally, M and Flowerpot* ~ hi there and welcome to you all too      

*Thinkpositive* ~ are you having ET tomorrow.....lots of luck  
*
Wizard, HR, Mum10, Nicky, Shippy and JillJill* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Dona* ~ great way to pass the time.....hope you bought something good 

*Als* ~ looking really good hun.......when's your OTD? Don't worry, just seen it's the 17th 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
thanks for the welcome, and for your support over my AF pains. I guess its just because things are going exactly the same way as my previous 2 cycles where i got BFN.
have been awake since 5am too scared to go to the loo, went and there was nothing, then cried, then decided i needed FF so fired up the laptop 
xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Flowerpot - I have just sent you a pm then saw you on here! Keep holding on in there - your embies were great and I'm sure they're doing their job in there. Your test date is really late isn't it? Are you going to wait it out?

   to all the bfn's. I hope you all have the strength and means to keep trying.

Huge CONGRATS to all the bfp's  

I have convinced myself it hasn't worked and so am feeling relatively calm with the odd flash of nerves!

   to everyone still waiting to test. I'm going to test on Sunday - not otd but near enough   xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls - I'm sure I'm not alone in keep looking for symptoms here. I am on day 7 of my 2WW, goodness it's dragging now. When I read the BFN posts I remember how that felt for me last time. I am scared to test this time because when I knew it had worked before I just knew. This time I don't feel either way. 

I feel bad about discussing my hopeful symptoms on the other boards because there are so many others who are not that far on yet, so it's nice to be here & read similar stories to mine. Thank heavens for you girls.

Got raging headache, I'm sure my sense of smell is heightened, I'm eating really well, tired from the minue I wake up & complete air head right now...... but then that could either just be me or the Gestone I'm having. AAAahhhhrrrrrggggggggg !!    Please stop me from going completely round the bend here. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sally xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning all

Hope everyone is well

I am after a little advice if thats OK.

I am on CD20 and 8 days after my 1st IUI basting.  And today I have noticed two things, firstly fairly prominant veins in my boobs and slight spotting - can anyone please give a little advice xx

Many thanks

Kat


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Lizzy you're lovely checking though and remembering everyone.

Of course I've been naughty and tested BFN so far but it's still early days.  I seem to have reached the peak of my insanity, thank god, and am now functioning marginally better.

Luck and love to all x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls 

Kathryn your spotting could very well be implantation  and veiny boobs good sign.  i have to ignore this particular symptom as my boobs are proned to veins at various stages of a normal cycle 

Wizard - when is your OTD? 

Sally - i am already around the bend with you    Thank god for FF eh! 

Rachel - lovely to see you here hun   have pm you back


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Flowerpot it's Monday 17th, a few days before you.  Wishing my life away with this agonising wait....


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Wizard we are testing on the same day!!      

How do you feel?  any symptoms to report??


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

i tested this morning  2 days early i know but was goin   still think its not worked but sayin that   hasnt arrived i only go 21-23 days in my cycle and know im on day 26 so im confused ave tested early or is it def a


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Dona-Marie

Please dont think its over just yet.. some women have low HCG because of late implantation, there is still time to get a positive reading, some women get them after OTD!!    

Try to stay      will be thinking of you and   your test turns into a positive one....    It can still change


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

thankyou for ur kind word   that its goin to change


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

to kizzed good luck for the future


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Dona-marie *  - sorry you have got a neg result, but sometimes it can take a little bit longer to produce enough hormones to reginster as a pos. Don't give up until you are certain. It's such a frustrating, horrible process all this isn't it ? I am almost dreading test date as I know that will be it either way.

*Kizzed* - So sorry to read that you have had a sad day too. sending you a  

Sally xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Kizzed - really sorry for you hun     

sillylally - good luck for your OTD

Flowerpot, donamarie, wizard, rachel2 and all those others waiting  

good luck als x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

als - thank you for your wishes. how are you feeling hun ??


----------



## Katiedavies2504 (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh no - I have just read an article that advises against drinking green tea around conception time and guess what I have been drinking!?  I thought I was being good as it has anti oxidents.......now I am going  

Hope I haven't ruined my chances with something so silly  

katie
x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

not being funny but if we listen to pepole who say dont drink this dont eat that we would all be size 0 has mum used to say


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Can I join u   

today we transfered 2 embryos grade I test date 28/11/08


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

welcome and good luck


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*thinkpositive* - Hi there, welcome. You will get loads of advise & support here. I am on day 7 of my 2WW & have now officially gone nuts !!

Sally xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

that makes 2 of us and it only get worse im on my last 2 days and im goin insane


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

als2003flower - no idea if I have 'real' symptoms'.  I've had cramps, gas, heartburn, headcahes, to name a few but they could all be down to other things and I could have had all these before ttc but would I have noticed?  Absolutely not! So I'm tryinh to think nothing of them...

How about you?

Dona-Marie hold out until you get proof it's over.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

sillylally - im fine thats just going    mad!!  2ww is just as bad as sticking needles in your body, going through GA for EC, going through ET and whatever else they throw at us!      Not long now though 4 more days then i can phone the clinic... OTD Monday 17th

wizard - symptoms are mad, arent they?  its a mixture of drugs, emotion and everything else...  your right about the before ttc symptoms and not thinking anything ...  the whole process wraps you into some sort of nutter..any little twinge im like a bloomin headcase   
Im feeling ok though  

thinkpositive - pm'd you - good luck and congrats on now being PUPO!! enjoy your embies, talk to them and ask them to stay strong for you  

Katiedavies2504 - hunny dont worry too much, if you were not monitoring your fertility you would be drinking this like nothing was wrong and could still have become pregnant.  If you are worried then stop drinking now but honestly what is meant to be is meant to be... they will implant and grow into beautiful beans for you hunny.. have faith  

Good luck everyone nearly there now..... 

sorry to those missed off the list its not intentional, i just read the first names on the page below..... xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

good luck to all those testing tomorrow


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

im keekin ma breeks now oh my god ill know by this time tomorrow night   never mind fingers just bein x my whole body is x this is painful give me the jags anyday then knock me oot for the 2ww its nae gid fir yir sanity level this    

love to all about to test   for those with BFN and congratulations to those with the BFP we all strive to get

nicky


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck for your test tomorow Nicky   
Here's to a  
Shippy x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou shippy...i really hope so too


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow. I completely know what you mean about loving a baby of your own. My DP & I have children from past marriages, but we've know each other since we were 8 & would love one of our own. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Guys hope you don't mind if I join you ......  I am having a very difficult 2ww.  I am on my 2nd DE cycle and had a day 3 transfer on Saturday with official test date on Thursday 20th November.  Last year I had a BFP and within the first 5 days had symptoms - tender breasts, bloated feeling etc.  I have no symptoms now and just think it hasn't worked.  Its really doing my head in.  Has anyone experience this before, I keep telling myself that it can vary cycle to cycle but my heart isn't convinced.

I thought having taken the step to DE that it would all get easier as my chances of success are so much higher.  But it hasn't   

LucyMxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kizzed* ~ so sad for you hun....i'm so sorry 

*Flowerpot* (((hugs))) hope you get some sleep tonight 

Hi *Thinkpositive* ~ welcome to the thread...hope you are feeling ok after ET today  

*Lucy* ~ welcome to you too and big (((hugs))) Every cycle can be different hun, you just can't tell but I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

*Dona* ~ i'd say you're still too early 

Hi *Sally and Rachel* ~ hope you've both had a good day 

*Katie* ~ i'm sure it's not a problem, i wouldn't worry 

*Kat* ~ they sound like fairly normal symptoms hun.....could mean anything but I hope they're good signs  

Thanks *Wizard* ~ sent you some bubbles for being lovely too.....you are very early  

*Als* ~ how are you doing today....did you test again. Let me know when you want me to put your BFP on the board 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ooops ~ forgot to wish tomorrows testers lots of luck       
*
Emsy, Bally, Rose, KandyD and Nicky* ~ hope you all get fab news tomorrow 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi mum10,
Well today i woke up early hours and went to the loo and had some pinkish blood only when i wiped though, then had brownish spotting for an hour and now stopped, it sounds like implantation bleeding so was sooooooooo naughty and tested without the knowledge of DH and was BFP. I had really bad AF pains but all calmer now, how you feeling hun? xx zoe


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

thankyou lizzy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
am following you all but its hard to keep up!!

Nicky, Emsy, Bally, Rose, KandyD   

Lucy, hang on in there  your testing the same day as me   I'm currently driving myself nuts with symptom watching 

Rachel, hope your ok buddy 

Zoe, wow congrats! Thats good to know because i've always been convinced its over when i got spotting 

 to all those with BFN's and  to those still in the dreaded 

Am better than i was this morning, given all the positive stories I am getting about AF pains and BFP's so am just trying to hang onto that. how i will feel again in the morning is anybody's guess! xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well - having said I have been calm so far, today I tipped over the edge and am now a complete wreck! It suddenly happened this afternoon and I just burst into tears. I think because I teach 10 year olds I have been trying to keep a cheery exterior, and I had also got myself into a bubble where I told myself it hadn't worked anyway and so I was just going thru the motions until I test and get my bfn. Today it occurred to me that I might possibly get a bfp and i felt really excited - then I just crumbled. I plan to test on Sunday (13 days past ec - naughty I know) , but tomorrow I know I'm going to have to rush myself to the loo to avoid poas temptation!!!
Good luck to all the 'legal' testers tomorrow     xxx

Zoe - just read post - CONGRATULATIONS!!! xx

New posts keep popping up - Hi Flowerpot - as you can read above, I've cracked! x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh now Rach!!!!! you were doing so well   Just try and get through tomrorow at work then you have made it to the weekend  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanx flower pot, and thanks rachel,
Hang in there girls not to much longer to go, i just cant believe how much like AF pains are implantation pains, it all gets very confusing doesnt it? 
My spotting has now completly stopped but i have got lower backache and a heavy feeling in tummy but i did have this with DD but was surprised at spotting new to me, people say its not a bad sign, am still going to test until OTD i know im naughty.
GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU TESTING TOMORROW xxx zoe


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hello , can i join you? we are in last chance salon had our last and only embryo popped back today and am officially on 2ww . its my 4th time here and  i found it such great support to be in touch with others who are going through the same . good luck to all testing over next few days and really want to hear all bfp s love lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey hun,
Good luck with your 2ww and will pray its a BFP for you, yes its a great site with lots of support, all the best xx zoe 1


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, just popping in to wish everyone     and lots of sticky vibes!
Lucy I wanted to reassure you that I had no symptoms. I tested early and got a negative, and was 100% convinced it did not work.
The only thing I did notice was a slight light headedness very occasionally, but I put that down to 4 flights in 6 days, and I often get motion sickness from flying and sailing, so I don't know about that one, although I am still getting it now! I did also give up smoking on ET day also so it could be that?
The only other thing I had was about 4 or 5 times, spread over the 10 days of 2ww I had the slightest feeling about 2 inches below belly button, and about 2 inches to the left a feeling like someone just pushing gently with one finger on my tummy. Kind of hard to explain??!

Please don't worry about no symptoms anyone, think positive and TRY to be relaxed! Stress is the worst thing to stop this treatment from working, and that is proven!

Lots of luv and    to all   
Nikki XX


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi can i go on the list. test date 24th nov  Love and luck to everyone  kittyx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello can I join you ladies.I am on day 7 of my 2ww but have been told to test on 25th.That's 18 days which is more like a 3ww  
Does anyone think it matters if I do it early?? I am on my second round of IUI and last time I tested early to a BFN so really scared to face it all again.A weird part of me wants to leave it as long as possible because until I do the test I could be pregnant. 
Until today I have had no symptoms but since this morning I have had a dull heavy ache in lower tummy but not really a pain.Heavy discharge aswell(sorry if that is TMI)
On another note.... I read alot that ladies are worried about what they ate and drank when conceiving and if it has any affect.Well after 4.5 years of TTC, and on the NHS waiting list for ICSI ,I fell pregnany naturally whilst on a booze filled week in Amsterdam.Only to return and go on the Atkins diet plus diet pills.When AF didn't come I just thought Oh bugger here comes the menopause.But lo and behold against all odd I got a BFP.I did feel rather guilty though that I hadn't quite given her a good start and went overboard drinking juiced fruit and veg all day everyday 
Does anyone know how I add my name and test date to the Nov calender?
Hugs to all
XXX


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies sorry i not been in touchfor few days! 
I have been in hospital i had an op!

Lizzy hun can you please put me down for a ^bfn^ thank you! Sadly not for me this month! xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*DK* ~ hope you are ok hun.......really sorry to see your news. Hope everythings ok after the op  

Hi *Lisa* ~ welcome back. All the luck in the world to you hun....what day do you test  

Hi *Kitty and Poppykit* ~ welcome to you both...i've added you to the list  *Poppykit* ~ that's not unusual for a clinic to make you wait a bit longer with IUI......i guess the longer you can wait the better but that is a long time!! Much luck to you both  

*Rachel* ~ big (((hugs)))

Hey *Zoe* ~ congratulations....fab, fab news  Would you like your BFP up now or do you want to wait for OTD 

Take care, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I may end up testing on day 14.Don't think I can wait the 18 days.Anyway .... Boots are doing BOGOF on First Response home tests so I bought a stock pile.If I get a BFP I will probably have to test everyday for at least a week   
Big Hug
XXX


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

sillylally said:


> *thinkpositive* - Hi there, welcome. You will get loads of advise & support here. I am on day 7 of my 2WW & have now officially gone nuts !!
> 
> Sally xx


the same .... do u have any sumptoms?? I cant remember my previous try.. what grade were your embryos?


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all. More   to the BFNs!

I am officially going mad. I was fine until yesterday when I was convinced I was going to get my AF and had such bad cramping (and a weird tightening feeling across my insides right under my belly button) so went home early from work. Woke up still with that heavy dull ache one gets before AF. Also it's because DH is overseas on work trip at the moment, so have no one to be paranoid to (except you all!) It is quite funny, he's sitting in work meetings getting txts from me about the state of my insides and breasts! And not in a sexy way.

Last time the AF came the equivalent of tomorrow...am testing on the 18th. 

Hammersmith haven't told me much about grade of embies, or what you can do after ET (just 'take it easy'). Was anyone else told anything more specific? Does anyone know about baths or heating pads? I thought I shouldn't but went in for acupuncture the other day and they put a heat lamp right above my belly to get it toasty and warm! Was surprised.

Really warm and embedding thoughts go out everyone still on the 2ww, and it's good to hear about the BFPs and the similarity of symptoms to AF! Lots of   for you all!

T xo


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey lizzy,
Dont want to temp fate so i will wait until OTD to go on the board thank you, i have tested again this AM and still getting BFP line getting stronger every day yipeeeeeee. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Tamikh - I've been told that baths are generally best to avoid during 2ww. I think they recommend that we keep our bodies at their natural temperature. I always miss them though!

H x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

DK- Sorry this isnt your time yet    

Tamikh- I am suprised that Hamersmith didnt tell you the grade of cells? Did you not go in for a consultation with theh embryologist just before your ET? They tell you then how many eggs fertilised, what state they are in (if any worth freezing) and how many good ones you got- ie; how many cells, then ask you how many you want putting back?
Its not easy to take everything in when 1/you are focusing on not weeing yourself (full bladder) and 2/ 1st time IVF. Im sure if you call them they will tell you.................
Good luck to all testing today   
Shippy x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, Shippy, I should have been more specific. They said there were two good embryos and they recommended putting both in. But that was it, really. We just said yes. But in terms of people talking about the 'grades' (ie grade 1), they didn't mention that. Not complaining, but it's our second time (the first time I was in H'smith hospital after the haemorrhage, so don't remember much about that.) and we don't always know what questions to ask. Need to be more prepared, but such a stressful time!

Congrats, Zoe!

T xo


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
how are you all doing? Sorry I haven't written for a while, I've been trying to keep myself busy. I've took so much comfort reading your posts, and catching up. Congrats to all those BFP's! !! And a very big   to the BFN's. For those of you that this is their first BFN, it does get easier, and the saddens does lift. Be kind to yourselves, and your DP's.

I'm the worst tester in the world, I have tested every day since Tuesday!   My mentality about this is, if its a bfn, I'll ignore it, as it's too early, and if it's a bfp, I'll take it that it means the embies have started to implant. Having had a chemical pg before, and a M/C, I wont truly believe it till I see a heartbeat on a scan. My OTD isn't till 20th Nov, but I'm so convinced it hasn't worked this time, I have had absolutely no symptoms at all. I know my body, and I've always been right about the outcome in the past. I would bet my years salary that this hasn't worked for me. On a positive note, me and DH spoke this morning about what we would do if it is another bfn, and we've agreed to give it another go. It's easier for me to face a bfn if I know we are going to try again.

Looking forward to hearing about all the BFP's were going to her about this week!

Jess x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls hope your all bearing up ok on this madness   I am now 9 days past transfer and testing in 6 days (our clinic test 15 days past ET)

T - i was told not to overheat your belly but just keep it covered up at all times, i've avoided a bath even though I could kill for one!

Rachel - hope your ok today 

Had a better night/morning in the fact that the pains are now much less, still got backache and the ache at the front low down still there but *TOUCH WOOD*  so far today not as bad. its early though so lets see.  i really hope they wind down because it will give me a bit of a boost that they could be implantation but one day at a time.   slept on and off inbetween sleep my mind was racing and i was awake but i wasnt upset or worried, quite calm in fact.   another hot night.  also woke up almost having an orgasm over a ridiculous cartoon character having a bonk  i kind of woke up and pulled myself back though as though i was scared to let it happen. i did hav a sexy dream about dh the night before also!

 xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Tamikh said:


> Hi all. More  to the BFNs!
> 
> I am officially going mad. I was fine until yesterday when I was convinced I was going to get my AF and had such bad cramping (and a weird tightening feeling across my insides right under my belly button) so went home early from work. Woke up still with that heavy dull ache one gets before AF. Also it's because DH is overseas on work trip at the moment, so have no one to be paranoid to (except you all!) It is quite funny, he's sitting in work meetings getting txts from me about the state of my insides and breasts! And not in a sexy way.
> 
> Last time the AF came the equivalent of tomorrow...am testing on the 18th.


hi sweety, in my previous pregnancy I had the same symptoms as yours!! so, keep your faith!!!

good luck to all the girls here..
am on day 2, how can I wait soo many days??


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all, 

It's funny how when you're told not to do something you want to do it more!! I really want a bath! Don't normaly get time it's always showers but because i've been off work had more time on my hands and could have had a lovely relaxing bath. Oh well, small price to pay.

I was a bit excited last night as had sore boobs! Thought at last a sign. Today..... nothing! Feel a bit of a fraud being off work really. Still, i'm back to work tom so normal life resumes! Or does it? Mind not on much other than all this.

Love to everyone


Kittyx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> *Wizard* ~ sent you some bubbles for being lovely too.....you are very early


I know  

Well done to all the new BFPs and I so wish I could make it that way for everyone.

I had the weirdest dream last night. In my dream (which of course you feel is real life) I was having a dream. The dream I was dreaming in my dream (!) was that I got a BFP but because I knew I was dreaming I shouldn't tell anyone. When I woke up from the dream I was dreaming (don't forget I'm still dreaming), I knew I must test again because I got the BFP in a dream. So in my dream I tested again and got another BFP (although my mum was there and pulled the test apart and I was very cross with her. Especially when she didn't apologise).

Then I woke up for real. Like here and now real, and tested. It was a BFN. What can it all mean?! I just thought the dreaming within dreams was quite funny.  

Good luck to all today's testers x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Wizard, I had a dream the other night I tested BFP and I took it as a good sign (although I am holding off testing until Sunday as will be getting the phone call re results on Tuesday at work, and want to be mentally prepared!)

And thanks ThinkPositive for the reassurance!

T xo


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

hi ladies,

Looking forward to comparing 2ww symptoms with you. Otd November 20th. Last cycle I had stomach cramps all the way through. None yet, just tweaks around ovary direction. Felt really low last time, now, restless, easily bored but not grumpy.

Dreams have been bizarre. Nightmare about someone murdering my dad on Tuesday night. So horrible!! Wednesday night, had sex with two blokes I work with. This has honestly never happened. Embarassed to even look at them. Last night, dh and I were in New York. Such a busy week.

Boobs bigger and tender. Wouldn't go as far as painful. Going to the loo a lot, bloated but no backache.

Anyone feeling similar?

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

well tested again this morning still  but still no   im going  what the   going on rang the clinic and the receptionist said they wud get bk to me that was 8.30am now its 1pm if they have not rang by the time i get bk from shoppin will ring again goin crazy here not sure how much more i can take


----------



## goodluck6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am also in the 2ww and its driving me mad.  I was rather ill at EC as I had 10 eggs taken out and threw up all night- my stomach was bloated and i couldnt get out of bed for 2 days due to the pain.  9 f and i had 2 ET on sat 8th - unfortunately they couldnt freeze any as they frangmented - does anyone know what that means?  Seems like such a waste when so many F

anyhow since ET for the first few days my boobs aches and on tues I had a few sharp pain but since then nothing.  My boobs ache a bit but I suspect thats the peassaries.  The only other symtom I have is that I am hot a lot 9my feet stink lol) and I have been in the foulest most emotional mood all week.

Do you think its game over for me as I dont have any symptoms - I am going to absolutely gutted if this doesnt work!  I feel like I am going insane

Also if it doesnt work would it come out in a bleed or would you just get a negative test and P starts after?

Thanks for all your help girls!


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

sozzy me post coming up

i got a  

hcg levels 161 14dpo...im so so excited..


----------



## goodluck6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations I am so pleased for you


----------



## Bally (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations Broatchy!

Me too - was so nervous but a   for me too! After a 7 year wait, I can't believe it!

Lots of   for you all...

Bally


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

well done you bally im so so pleased for you..


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulation, Broatchy & Bally     

Hi, do you mind if I join? I am now slowly going totally mad on this 2ww!!!!  
My OTD is 21st, Still a week away!!! I'm 7 days past ET halfway there seems a year ago since last Friday   
Had cramps since day 3, really sore boobs & today back pain too. 

Well, thats enough waffle about me, look forward to getting to know fellow 2ww'ers xxxxx


----------



## goodluck6 (Jun 27, 2008)

aha you are testing the day before me!  I test next sat and I am so impatient
your symptoms look good though - not that I know lol but any sign must be an indication something is happening!


----------



## Bally (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks littlelamb,

I had all  of those symptoms too... so will keep all of my fingers and toes crossed for you and everyone else...


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations Broatchy and Bally!

That's wonderful news.    Good to know it can be done!!

It's slowly dawned on me, reading other people's test dates, that my clinic have given me a long old wait to come in for a test.  I had ET on the 8th and am due to test on the 25th.  17 days!!! WTF?  Does anybody have any insight into this?  I am sorry to say it, ladies, but I will be peeing on a stick  before then.  The  will have me bang to rights. I might as well hold my hands out for the cuffs now.
As for symptoms, sore boobs - check, cramps and twinges - check, emotional wreck - check, bloated - check. I have also become very forgetful and feel as if my brain needs cranking up several gears.  Anyone else had that?  Anyway, 

l.o.l.
Luisa


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATS Broatchy & Bally!!!       
I have had a couple of sexy dreams too!!! Maybe it's a symptom - or maybe it's because I'm not allowed sex! 
I do feel better today and have tried to keep myself busier. Got a bit of yellow snotty stuff on loo paper (sorry!) this morning - like before af - but nothing since. Definitely getting mild af type pains. Just been to buy a pregnancy test and a big box of tampons - so I'm covered either way! I have seen so many pregnant women today you wouldn't believe!
Flowerpot - glad you are feling more settled x
Good luck girls!


----------



## jonikki (Oct 23, 2008)

thats fab news...im really pleased for you.
congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

congrats to to 

can u put me down for a    just knocked with revenage


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Dona Marie - sorry that the witch has appeared. Thinking of you.

Bally & Broatchy - congratulations!!

I'm on day 5 of my 6th 2ww and am still feeling quite relaxed, fortunately. Let's hope it lasts. Will probably be tearing my hair out next week.

Thinking of you all ladies,
H x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Broachy & Bally      Congrats to you both!
Dona Marie   Im sorry for you..........dont ever give up- it will happen one day.
Shippy x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello ladies

I just had my embryo transfer yesterday so am now on my two week wait.  Feel ok about it but I can see it getting harder and harder as the time passes!! Test date not till 30 Nov which is actually 17 days not a two week wait after all!!  Hmmm might cave before then.

Will help me to come on and hear your news!

     all the way and lots of  .

Will post again when I'm going mad!!

Love and luck to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Knock Knock ladies  

My et was today, have one beautiful 4 cell embie on board and test date is the 28th. Please can I come and join you ladies for a bit of sanity?  (or is that insanity) 

Notice a couple of you ladies have had test days 17 past et, omg!!!! Poor you, mines 14 days and I know 100% the pee sticks will be out around day 10  

Louisa; I'm sure I've seen you on sif board but haven't really spoken to you hun, my apologies my minds been all over the place, good luck hun  

Love and luck to all
Hoping we all achieve our dream one day 
Jo xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls, have come on here for bit of TLC really. I've never got as far as this in my 2WW before & tonight I am having lots of cramps in the tops of my legs, just like AF. I know I cannot change things & if it's not meant to be then it's not going to be, but to know you girls are all here helps so much.

For all those with BFN's I really do feel for you. I am so sorry for you. We will get there in the end, I'm sure we will.

xxxxxxxxx Sally xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

for you Sally.
And Jo I don't think you will find much sanity here  we are all as bad as each other going dolally waiting and  
XXX


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Poppy - thank you, you are kind. Got to keep the spirits up but boy this wait is horrid. going to my gay friends wedding tomorrow & just know that will be a fantastic time. (don't even care about not drinking).


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

Im truly sorry to here about bfns, hang in there it will happen.

congratulations to you girls with BFPs and take it easy.

I did a digital test today in the afternoon and got a BFP WOOOOOOW, 
Going to have brother or sister for my DD so happy if all goes well my family will be complete, poss it could be twins will find out in couple of weeks.
Good luck to all of you testing real soon. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations Zoe  hope there are plenty more of us to join you this month.
XXX


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yay

Congrats Zoe.....hope to be joining you in your celebrations in 2 weeks.   

Sally; sending millions of   vibes your way hun   enjoy the wedding too  

Poppy; sounds as though I'll fit right in then with the insane part  

Jo xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks poppy and jo,
Good luck to you both sending you both lots of BABY DUST hang in there. zoe 1 xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Zoe - Congrats. It's always so lovely to follow the girls & watch the results.... Good luck.xxxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi silllylally,
How you doing? have you had many symptoms and when are you due to test hun? zoe 1 xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi All
Can I join you lovely ladies?

I'm on day 5 of 2ww after DIUI at reprofit in the Czech Republic. felling quite postive at the mo, but I'm sure I'll start going crazy soon.

 for those with BFN's, after 8 years TTC, 6 ICSI's  and now 2nd IUI I know how it feels.

Congrats for all those with BFP.s

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

zoe - well i am not sure if i have symptoms. some days i've felt sick, yesterday my DD's perfume stank so much it made my breakfast smell of it & she said she hardly had any on. Then when I went up the town everyone seemed to have perfume on !!

today I have stabbing short pains in my tum, low down just like I had the other day. Here is a TMI coming up but I just went for a wee which I dread doing & thought there was a spot of blood..... Oh my heart sank & I felt sick. But then I realised that I had pink knickers on & it was just normal CM.    I am sorry that's probably much much more than I should have said, but I think it just shows how scared we all are.

I am due to test on Weds & have never ever got to test date. xxxxxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I'm on Day 5 too, so in same position as you. Are you testing on 24th? I see you've had lots of experience too. My DH is a huge EFC fan - season ticket holder. How come an Everton fan is living in Shropshire?

H x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi sillylally,
Well i had AF type pains and also stabbing pains in my ovary region, also i felt sick on/off and also sense of smell increased. I had small spotting so if you do try not to worry too much hun as is quite normal, have everything crossed for you, your signs look good. zoe 1 xx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

*Dona-Marie*, so very sorry to hear about your BFN. Wishing you strength to get through this bad news.

*Zoe*, many, many congratulations on your ! That's really wonderful!

*Jo1983*, nice to see you on the 2ww thread! Lots of good luck to you too, babe.

*Sally*, just want to say don't panic about the AF type pains and stabbing pains. I fully agree with Zoe that they are normal. I had them from the day of ET and was freaking out until Zoe, amongst others, calmed me down. Also I think the heightened sense of smell thing is a really good sign.  It was one of my most noticeable early pregnancy symptoms with my DS.

*LaylaB*, I'm with you on the 17 day wait!

Big hellos to *Poppykit, Joe, Littlelamb, Hrq, Goodluck, Shippy * and all you other lovely ladies.

Signing off now to have an early night.

L.o.l.

Luisa


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome especially you zoe and was so pleased to see your good news congratulations also bally and broatchy too bet your on cloud nine!!!!!! well i plan to keep everything as normal as possible in this 2ww i returned to work yest 2 hours after et [didnt work too hard i might add] and hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by.
so sorry to all those with bfns everyone here knows what your feeling right now please take comfort and strength from knowing your not alone give time to heal and above all else NEVER NEVER give up hope xxxxxx love to all lisaxxxxxxxxxxxx

lizzy please put my test date down its 27th nov thankyouxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Was wondering if I could joinn you, on 2ww of first iui and getting v.stressed.  OTD  is on 18th, but been having cramps since basting but today they are getting worse and only on one side.  Don't know what to think, worried it could be an infection, what do you think, help!

Tx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi miss ti      just saw your post. i would ring clinic tomorrow if your still concerned they are there to help and should at least put your mind at rest about infections etc. i had many iui s and can remember how horrendous it was reading into every twitch and cramp please try not to stress too much i know its hard not too . looking back i cant remember any time where it was so bad that i was worried but remember we are all differant think you may need medical reassurance .pop back on tomorrow and let us know how your gettin on . take care lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi everyone
hope your all bearing up ok?

huge congrats to the BFP's  and massive  to those with bad news 
Welcome to all the girls joining the crazy 

T, might be worth a quick call to the nurses. I had quite a bit of pain following EC, it did calm down but they kept in contact with me with advice etc.  hope its a bit easier today 

Rachel  hope your ok now you have finished work for the weekend 

SillySally, your like me hun I have never got to test date either, I'm testing Thursday   I've had AF pains, backache and ovary aches since 6 days past ET but it has eased yesterday although still there.  I'm on knicker watch all the time now as i usually start spotting a few days before OTD  

Keep positive girls 
xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ladies all the aches, spotting, period type feelings, twinges etc are really good signs that implantation is happening.

I have no symptoms and did an early test today that was negative.  I would love it to change but am not that hopeful.  I woke up at 5am this morning thinking about it and feeling pretty low.  Have managed to cheer myself up (to a degree ! ) and am organising DH's 40th birthday.  I test on Thursday and am looking forward to closure one way or the other.  I find the first 4 days after ET great as I am full of hope then if I have no symptoms its really difficult.

LucyMxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

hi ladies, 

Thanks for all the advice re the pain.  Lisa and flowerpot, think I will call the nurses on Mon if it carries on, is feeling much better this morning tho.

Lucy m, sorry about the hpt result, I've been very naughty and done two early tests, both negative, am hoping that I was too early tho and I still have a chance.  Got my fingers crossed for you.....
x
x


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

hope you are all doing OK?

I just wanted to add what has already been said about cramps etc. When I was PG, I had AF type cramps and when I have had a BFN, I had no cramps at all, so I would take it as a good sign. This time round for me, I have had nothing at all, and I am still convinced it hasn't worked.  

Next time I'm on a 2ww, I think I'll go back to work, I've had the time off this time and am going mad, too much time to sit and think and symptom spot!

hope you are able to have a relaxed weekend

love

Jessie


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Luisa

How the heck are we going to wait 17 days!!!  I'm already counting and only had embryo transfer on Thursday!!  Ha ha!!  Will have to stay strong and positive.

I keep getting really bad pains low down in my tummy but only at night  Initially worried about infection but it can't be as it only happens at night.  Strange, wonder if anyone else got that?

     for good news!!

Am back to work Wed, looking forward to is as I think I would go crazy at home!!

xxxx


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Please may i join you?
I'm 3dp3dt and I'm driving myself crazy on this 2ww  Its my 3rd one so you'd of thought I'd be used to it now  

I'm due to test on 24th Nov and I'm pooping myself as so far i have NO symptoms whatsoever   I notice a lot of you are getting backache and cramps and i know its differtent for everyone but i just wondered how many days past transfer did you start getting symptoms? 

Oh flamin hell, why didn't i just go back to work instead of staying home and worrying about things  

 To all the negatives, be sure it will be your time soon  

 To all the  

 and  to all who, like me are waiting for their dream xx

Lisa xx


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

hello ladies, sorry i have disappeared for a couple of days!
How are you all getting on?  I'm just trying to read back through all your posts.  Hope you are all well

Dreading and looking forward to Monday now!

mum10 xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Hello mum10     for Monday 

Lisa... I havent had any symptoms either just a mild tummy ache which I think is due to constipation .Last time though I had lots of cramps and then a BFN so I think we all react differently.That's why we are all going abit loopy.It would be much better for us all if there were definate symptoms.I don't test until 25th which is 18 days waiting.Hurumph. 

XXX
Poppy


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG.... poor you! I must be one of the lucky ones as my clinic tests 14dpEC. So really ive only gotta wait 11 days as i had a 3 day transfer! 

Good Luck xx


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks poppykit.  The more good vibes the better!

zoe1 - big congratulations.         it all goes well from now on

mum10 x


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

MissTI said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Was wondering if I could joinn you, on 2ww of first iui and getting v.stressed. OTD is on 18th, but been having cramps since basting but today they are getting worse and only on one side. Don't know what to think, worried it could be an infection, what do you think, help!
> 
> Tx


thats a good sign MissTI !

am od day 3 and I have mild cramps and little back acke, no implantation bleedinf like the last time.. I dont know what to think..
I sleep A LOT! am taking utrogestan and tha pills make me really sleepy!!!


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

UPDATE: bfn for me, test day was friday and af came thursday

kaye x


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

KandyD said:


> UPDATE: bfn for me, test day was friday and af came thursday
> 
> kaye x


am so so sorry KandyD...


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Kandy - sending my love. xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kandy sorry hun and the other BFN's 

I'm testing in 5 days (thursday), have had a show this morning on wiping.  phoned the hospital and they have told me to rest today and ring them in the morning and if its carried on will do a BT on Monday for me to save me waiting till thursday.   Am obviously hoping it might be implantation especially as i've had aches and pains since tuesday which have eased off yesterda/today to a small ache, but this is what happened last two times, i started spotting and never made test day   so i'm fearing the worst but trying to remain positive, who am i kidding.  Knicker watch at full force now


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks flowerpot, best of luck xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

flowerpot - I am no nusre but I would ask your GP if they can put you onto the Geston progesteron jabs. I have never got to test date before & have this time been put onto Gestone jabs. 1ml every other day. It has stopped AF so far, I am due on today & hope I will make it through today.

When I was preg with my 2nd DD I had a massive bleed early on & my GP put me onto a similar thing to Gestone. It stopped the bleeding & I went on to have a 9lb 3oz baby, so I do believe it can help in some cases. Do you have a long cycle normally ?  Do you have a short luteal phase where your AF arrives before any poor baby could attach to you ?  

xxxx  Sally xxxx  Please remember thought that these are just personal views, I can't promise that it works for everyone.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sally, I'm actually on Clexane injections and steroids hun with a view to trying to keep hold of the embies.  i've not had anything since this morning just very minimal brown tinging on the paper. just read my posts from my last BFN and the spotting has started around the same time although the AF pains and backache has been much earlier xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

It's so scary though. I know that nobody could understand how I felt except the girls on here. Bad enough to have spotting in a normally made pregnancy but not when we've gone through so much. I wonder if it could be implantation bleed, seems to me from what I've read that they can burrow quite often. 

I dread going for a wee now I'm in this 2nd week, people keep ringing & calling round & asking if I feel preg, if I know yet etc. Am getting frustrated with them all now because I know they mean well but I would tell them when I knew. 

Sending you a huge hug, lets hope we both get to next week, we CAN do this I know we CAN.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Thinkpositive - thanks, I really hope it is a good sign, got everything crossed.  Was saying to DH that there's defo somthing going on in there, not sure if it is a BFP or not, but something is up.  Cramps are as bad as yesterday now, not majorly bad, like mild one sided p.pains.

Kaye - really sorry, sending you 

flowerpot - sending you lots of positive energy   

sillylally - totally know how you feel, I'm getting really frustrated with everyone too, argh!  Roll on Tuesday

Hi to the rest of the gang, hope you're all ok and not going too    

Txxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Silllally - thanks hun best of luck   I'm trying to not tell anyone when were testing but of course were getting the question now its getting nearer, even worse than i'm having to explain myself as i may be ringing in sick now on monday 

Miss T -  I've had aches and pains since tuesday - 6dpt - really strong for a few days now less so but with backache but now with the spotting. the worry never ends does it

xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all  My test date is 24 th nov. Do you count et day as day 1? Mine was mon so i'xm either day 5 or 6! Fells like longer.

Went back to work this morn. Had a few twinges But nothing apart from that. Don't know if that's good or not.

   to all of you who need them and      to the rest.

Take care all 

Love Kitty


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Kitty,

I had ET on Monday too, so we're on day 6 now. Hope you're staying sane. I've been getting twinges on my left hand side today, so am worrying that I'll have another ectopic. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone's doing ok,
H x


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

KandyD,  I was so very sorry to hear of your BFN.  Hope  you're holding up there, hun. 
Flowerpot, sending you lots of  .  I hope there's nothing more to see on knickerwatch.
LaylaB - I don't know how I'm going to keep it together till the 25th! Just hoping I get there PUPO.
Poppykit - 18 days?!!  That's hardcore.

To the rest of you fellow ladies in waiting, lots of  .

l.o.l.,

Luisa


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks x
keep popping on the laptop for distraction.  the brown has turned a bit more red but dark red, its small amount but I'm close to giving up, its just like before.    i have lost nearly all positivity now its down to nature and God. I can't cry anymore     Worst thing is they want to do my BT monday which is dh's birthday x  Can't belive i actually have 5 days till testing


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Thinking of you Flowerpot x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kandy so sorry honey 

Hrq, i'm supposed to test on the 24th, but will wait until the 25th or 26th I think, just because my AF came the day after test date last month in the evening, so might wait. (Yeah right who am I kidding )
My ex Hubby was Everton fan, so it rubbed off on me, I love David Moyes 

Flowerpot thinking of you and sending lots of   vibes your way.


Good luck to all you girlies, and wishing for lots of BFP's.

Love
Joe
xxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm due to test on the 24th, but I'll probably do it on the 23rd, as it's a Sunday. At least then DH and I can spend the day together, whatever the outcome. That's if I haven't cracked before then of course . . .

H x


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thinking of you Flowerpot hun  

Jo xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Flowerpot, you and I share the same otd. Please don't lose heart. It ain't over 'til it's over!
I've had spotting, strong af type pains today too. Could be implantation. It's day 9. Here's praying for bfps for us and all other mums to be on this site.

Kx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just popping in to wish anyone testing next week lots of luck and hugs x


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

All these positive signs of spotting and cramps from you all  - sounds like lots of BFPs soon   

Me - still nothing and not too hopeful.

Had an awful day, feeling a bit gutted and finding it hard.

LucyMxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join you I had a 2 embryo ET on weds so still early days, this is my 2nd IVF and I did the short protocol this time due to various problems last time. Although ET was only on weds it feels like it was a long time ago now don't know how I cope for another 11 days.

I've had a few twinges/period like pains so hoping its nothing to worry about, never got to test day last time due to AF starting so hoping things will be different this time.

Looking forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Flowerpot - we seem to be destined to do everything the same on the same day. I have only just logged on and read about your spotting. I too have been spotting all day and have spent most of the day crying in bed. Let's hope we are just having implantation bleeding, as I too have been having cramps most of the week. Sending billions of   to you.

 to anyone else having a difficult time in their 2ww, or who have already had a bfn.


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Please hang in there, it aint over yet, i know ive said this before but i had spotting that went from pinky/red then brown spotting only lasting no more than a day and went on to have a BFP, also i had the worst AF pains evan worse than the real thing. 
Thinking of all of you and really wish you all the best. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Flowerpot- take it easy     thinking of you
Shippy x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Rachel2 & Flowerpot - sending you lots of positive vibes. Hope things settle soon.

Rachel78 - welcome to the thread! Hope it'll help to get you through a successful and relaxed 2ww. 

H xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks zoe and hrq - as always I have been googling away about implantation bleeding. I'm surprised my fingers haven't welded to the laptop keyboard! x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Just wanted to give you all   

Flower & Rachel      Keep resting xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Lucy  , hope you're feeling a little better, It's awful this waiting, wishing you  .

Good luck Rachel.
xx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope you're getting lots of rest and being looked after by DPs and friends/family, *Rachel2, Mrs Mac *and *Flower Pot*. Spotting isn't a bad sign!

*Kaye *and *KandyD*, lots of .

Well, I have some really exciting news! I got a   on two HPTs this morning! Well, thought I hadn't done the first test properly (as I didn't believe my eyes) so did another one. Funny as I had had three dreams in a row that I was doing the HPT and it was BFP, so was quite confused when I actually woke up.

I am finding it hard to process, and of course am now scared of all the other things that can go wrong! We're never happy or not worried, are we? But this was DH and myself this morning!  

Am officially testing on 18th, but feeling quite positive!

Lots of warm thoughts for e'one waiting. Keep strong. I am an example (among many others) that miracles do happen!

Love,

T xoxo


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Tamikh  cogratulations!!!!!      

thats great news!!!!!!


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Tamikh Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks. I can tell you that the symptoms for being BFP were almost exactly the same as the symptoms for AF. I left work early the other day as I was positive I was getting my AF, and was in tears. Have been crampy, and exceptionally tired and wanting little naps all the time, but when I talked to my dr sister, she said that that is normal anyway with the interventions/anaesthetic/hormones we're on. So it is impossible to predict.

The only weird thing was all the dreams about being pregnant, but I put that down to so desparately wanting it to be so!

Lots of   to all you waiting too.   If it can happen to me, it can happen to anyone.

T xo


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

Tamikh

you so deserve to be jumping around excited well done..

the symptoms i had in the 2ww were..hope these help every one relax a tad..

i had random feelings of yuckyness.between day 6 and 9 dpo i felt something poking me lightly on my insides 1inch below belly button and 2 inch to left side.(difficult to explain)andalot ofaf type pain..

lotsa love to all 
nicky


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Morning ladies

My OTD is Wednesday and I am starting to feel very negative. I think I am trying to prepare myself for another BFN.  People keep saying I should hold on to the fact that I had a natural BFP last year but that really doesn't help. Having lost a baby just makes it worse. This time last year I was elated and walking on air - I had never felt so happy. We saw our baby's heartbeat twice and then waited for our scan at exactly 12 weeks which was 2 days after Xmas. Instead of seeing a baby we saw a bunch of dead cells. I will never forget that moment as long as I live. If this is a BFN I then also have the run up to Xmas/ New Year and all those dreadful memories. Sorry to sound so negative but it's just how I'm feeling today and I just want to know either way so I can get on with it.  I'm not an early tester so I won't be any the wiser until Wed (going to the clinic first thing for my BETA then will go straight home and do an HPT). Just feel in total limbo and don't even feel like doing anything to pass the time away. What a misery-guts!! Right that's enough of that 

Tamikh -        Woopee-dooooooo!!! Well done pet. Now rest up!

Hello and lots of love and luck to EVERYONE


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations Tamikh    and well done.
Chin up Locket  all these negative feelings are no good so sending  you lots of    to you.I have  never experienced loosing a baby so can only imagine the feelings you are going through   I have another 10 days to wait and am also feeling a bit of a misery.Although I woke up with back ache so think that is a good sign.Strange that we all want to wake up to feeling ill and yucky    
Hugs to all
Poppy
XXX


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

ladies

Thought I ought to contribute something after lurking around your pages for a day or two just trying to catch up!!

I had EC 4th Nov......only got 2 eggs of which only 1 fertilised (ICSI for severe MF). On 6th Nov had 1 x grade 1 4 cell embie called Ripley (believe it or not we WILL be parents LOL!!) transferred.

Had no real after effects from the EC/ET other than a wee bit of spotting between the 2 procedures and mega sore boobs for the first week after ET (? due to trigger shot??).

Well on Wednesday/Thursday I had really bad AF type cramps but no spotting and virtually nothing since then. That was day6/7 post ET for 2 day old embie so really really really hope it was implantation even tho no spotting.

Yesterday had really itchy boobs, but nothing today (ok I know I have only been up an hour and a half!! teehee)

OTD is 20th Nov. DH is abroad at the moment so will be testing on my own, so will need you ladies for support if it is BFN but I am trying to remain totally positive that it will be a BFP!!!

Congrats to all the  

 to not so lucky ladies my thoughts are with you.

Locket think we met on the Nov Firecrackers?? I have also had a MC in the past and it really sucks so    PM if you wish  

Anyhoooo just wanted to say hi to all. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Love
Sunflower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry this is a me post just wanted to thank you all for your messages of support xx
this is a quick one as i need to get back in bed as not slept a wink all night. have had no more bleeding over night or this morning.  spoke to CARE and they said i can go for  a BT tomorrow and to ring them tonight or tomorrow, not sure how we feel about that just yet as its dh's birthday tomorow, am supposed to be going back to work but think i'll be ringing in sick.  i'll keep you posted.  
love and babydust xx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

*Flowerpot*, so glad it stopped, and that you're taking time off work! Will be thinking of you.

*Sunflower and Poppy*, thinking of you during your wait, and the madness of the symptoms or lack thereof.

*Locket*, I'm so sorry, sounds like you went through a nightmare. No one can tell you how to feel, or what you should see as positive or not. Good luck with this round. Sounds like you have a lot of faith and hope, despite what you went through...as you're back trying again! Lots of !

*Rachel2*, how is it going?

 for everyone testing tomorrow!

T xo


----------



## cookie50 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry 4 just jumping in, just want some reasurance my OTD is tuesday (12 days after ET) i stupidly done a wee stick this morning and got a negative, i feel so sad now thinking its all over, i know its probs to early for a positive, has anyone ever done a day 10 then went on to get a positive is it all over? 

Congrats to all with BFP , and     for all those in 2ww nightmare 

xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

All over for me - bfn (13 dp ec) followed quickly by full flow af  
Lots of luck to all those still waiting


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies can i join yous please

Currently on day 10 of an 18 day wait after 1st FET & i am going absolutley nuts, I am really trying to stay possitive but i have had no symptoms at all & slowly but surely the negativity is creeping in, the tears & insomnia have already started.  The 1st week or so was totally fine but now i feel like i could explode at any moment, sorry for the moan.

Congrats to everyone with bfp's

  to everyone with bfn's

Katy xx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey rachel2,
Im so sorry to here your news hun, take it easy and do something to pamper yourself you deserve it. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Tamikh, thank you for sending good luck wishes. Delighted to hear you have a bfp! Huge congratulations. Inspiring to know this nightmare actually does work. Sometimes makes you feel so despondant. 

cookie50, try to stay positive for otd. Wishing bfp for you. I bought two hpts on Friday, convinced symptoms are af. Have managed to avoid using them. Not easy. 

sunflower, same otd as me. 4 days to go. Everything crossed, bfps for both of us.

Rachel2, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and other half.

ktdoc, 18 days sounds like an eternity. Why so long? Hope it moves quickly for you.

May all 2ww wishes come true.

Kx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Mrsmac, because its a FET, don't really know why its 18 days though, its only 13 for a fresh cycle at my clinic.  

Has anyone else had FET? If so how long is you wait to OTD? have u to have bloods or do a hpt?

Katy xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all

Rachel2 , thinking of you.xx


Tamikh, Fab news   .

Well now on day 6, and sont feel any symptons today, I'm wishing for sore (.)(.)'s, a bit of spotting, anything to give me some hope of a  .

Good luck to all of us.

Joe
xx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone!

LOCKET, i can totally empathise with you. I lost my baby on christmas eve last year, and now I'm convinced this one is going to be a bfn. The closer my otd comes, which is on Thursday, the more nervous I am. I am getting more worried about the prospect of handling a bfn, so close to christmas with the anniversary of my M/C. It's hard to stay positive, I thought I was doing OK, but am starting to wobble a bit.  I really hope things work out for you   

Rachel2, so sorry to hear your news, look after yourself hon, and I hope things work out for you in the future  

To everyone who has had a BFP, congratulations! You give hope to the rest of us!

take it easy girls!

x x


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Rachel2, as you can see, we're all thinking of you! . Am so sorry. Hope that you can spoil yourself this week.

T xo


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Rachel     Dont know what to say hun, but please dont give up.you will get that BFP one day 

Tamikh: Wheeeyyyheeyyyy!!! Congrats to you !!! 

Locket; You have been though so much, its natural to feel the way you do....its defence machanism...........(Im the same. DH always so positive!) Ty not to focus on last year (easier said than doene) and focus on this one.......try and think some little positive thoughts    stress isnt good for you, or beanie. I am wishing you best of luck this time around    


 to all those on their 2ww   

Im stressing about my scan on Weds (we're neve happy!) worried. Had lots (brown) spotting when I wiped last night....Im sooo tired, done nothing but sleep. And constipated like anything!!! (its the progesterone) anyone have any natural remedies (or a plunger ) Ive tried the water, fruit juice, veg, herbal tea etc....


Shippy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rachel hun  thanks for being a great cycle buddy 

 to all those with BFN's xxx

had one bit of brown hardly anything and thats it.  have told work i'll be off tomorrow at least so thats a weight off my mind. me and dh are going to decide tonight about the BT tomorrow, CARE said i can ring tomorrow and go tomorrow so there is no rush.  got the inlaws here at the moment, we had to cancel going out for dh's birthday, so were having a curry instead 

 to everyone testing tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi MY DH & I have satrted our first cycle of IUI and are now on day 5 of our 2ww.  I had one follicle that measured 19mm on last Monday and then we had the "basting" last Wednesday.  I have not fel myself since, I am worried if this is just simply due to anxiety or if there are certain sypmtoms I will experience.  I feel very very tired and seem to have a very very short fuse.  I have started having a bit of back ache and tummy ache which feels like period pains but I am not sure!!! Can any one give me any words of wisdom.  Test date is 27th Nov


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tamikh - fantastic news on your BFP! Congratulations, hun. 
Rachel2 - I was so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Wishing you all the very best.  Look after yourself.  
Flowerpot - I'm so glad the bleeding stopped.  Fingers crossed for you, chic. Rest up and relax. 

To all the rest of you 2ww girls, lots of    and  .

Since yesterday, I have had some very marked AF type pains and backache. There was a period of respite today, and then back to marked AF pains this evening.  It's now just 8 dp ET, 11 dp EC.  Too late for implantation, surely, but too early for AF. No bleeding, but I'm a bit concerned. Any thoughts?

Luisa xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Luisa
Its not too late for implantation pains......think mine was a late implanter!!
There's no give away at all- AF like pains & possible Pregnancy pains all the same in my experience!
I probably had more backache this time around I think..........
Best of luck
  
Shippy


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Luisa

Could well be implantation, only previous experience I have is I had a natural pregnancy almost 3 years ago and swore AF was coming for about 12 days only it didn't, I was pregnant so I wouldn't rely on anything until you wee on that stick!!!  That's the way I'm thinking anyway.

Shippy you asked for natural remedies for blockages!!!  Prunes or prune juice are a god send, work a treat every time.

So sorry to anyone with BFN and congrats to BFP's.

     to all those waiters like me xxxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Eveing girls - Well last Sunday I fell down the stairs & today I fell from my conservatory into my dining room.  I'm blaming my lovely Dad because both times I've fallen over he's been here. He just laughed when I told him it was his fault, good job we're both on the same silly wavelength.

My DP swears blind that my (.)(.) are browner on the areola & that they are bigger with dots round. Do any of you know if progesterone (gestone) jabs can do that to me as I know it's a sypmtom i've had in previous pregnancies   

Offician test date is Weds 19th so I'm hoping it's good news, but desperately trying not to get overly excited.

Love to you all as ever. You girls are so wonderful & have got me through all the good & bad.
Sally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Sillylally, that is so bizarre. Same changes to my pups!! Didn't know quite what to think about it. Is it common? Haven't noticed these symptoms on other posts. 

Kx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats to Tamikah!  Yae!  You give hope to us all!   

Locket - sending you lots of    

Flowerpot - glad it had stopped, sounds like the clinic are being good, good luck

Rachel - I'm so sorry, sending you   

Cookie - really sorry I have no advice for you, I'm on day 12 and have had 4 neg hpt's since day 8, still hoping tho

Shippy - good luck fror your scan

sjane1 - I had one 21mm follie and two 12mm, had my basting on Nov 4th, OTD is Nov 18th, had cramps since basting, they got worse on about days 8-10, day 12 and they are gone, to be replaced by sore (.)(.)  you are not alone with the symptoms hun...

hi to Poppy, sunflower, ktdoc, mrsmac, Zoe, Joe, Jessie G, luisa, sillylally, layla and the rest of the gang...

Roll on Tues!
x
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Me again 
I'm having some real killer ovary pains at the mo,   dont think thats a good sign.
It cant be ovulation pains so not sure whats going on!

Oh well nearly half way through this 2ww nightmare!

Hope everyone else is ok and getting some bFP symptoms.   

Love Joe
xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

WHAT A CRAZY EMOITIONAL ROLLER COASTER WE ARE ALL ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry for those of you  

Congrats to those of you with 

I am 7 days post et i think (if you include et day).  Getting a bit of a spotty chest! Slightly sore boobs but nothing else. Except tearful. Cried when Leona Lewis sang on x factor last night!  Kept thinking today that until test date there's still hope then after that? Who knows.  

Love and hugs to everyone

Kittyx


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much to those who commented on my miserable post. Just a few kind words from your FF friends can make such a difference - you hardly know me but you've made me feel a little better so thank you 

Another thing that cheered me up today was that I won an auction on ebay and got myself one of those items that you just know will bring you lots of pleasure and one that you will keep forever. Wait till DP finds out how much I went up to  (it turned into a bidding war between 4 of us) - mind you it's not his money so he can get knotted 

Kitty - I know just what you mean about wanting to hold on to the 2ww (although it's torture!) because it means you still have some hope  I am trying to plan some nice things in case it's a BFN. What else can you do?  Thankfully I have made some really good friends from this site in my local area so I'll certainly have the support I need from people who really understand. Here's   we both get to post a BFP!

Joe - that'll just be your ovaries settling down after all the stimms - how have you been killing time?? You feeling  yet??!

Sally - hi fellow firecracker! LOL at your lad checking out your nips - shame he hasn't got X-ray vision!  We test on the same day   

Sunflower - another cracker! Thanks for your understanding re the MMC  You're just one day behind me and Sally for your OTD.   for you.

Well ladies that's me for now as (sad though it is) I'm watching the first of many "I'm a complete idiot/ tart/ scaredy-cat/ 'Z' lister - Get me a life!"

Am sending truck loads of  to EVERYONE !!


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you so much, Shippy and Layla,  

Hoping that's the last of the worrying symptoms.

Luisa xx


----------



## Doo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi All

sorry to but in but on the Nov 2ww too, I test on 23rd.  Nothing to report as yet just very sore boobs and funny sensation near belly button for 2 days

Doing ICSI all went well 2 top grade hatching blasts on board!!!

Good Luck to you all

Love Doo xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Rachel* ~ so sorry to see your news......sending many hugs and much love 

*Dona* ~ aw hun, really sorry. Big hugs 

*Kandy* ~ many hugs to you too....take care of yourself hun 

*Flowerpot* ~ i'm really, really hoping for you....everything crossed  

*Hi Mrsmac, Goodluck, Littlelamb, Layla, Jo, Joe, MissTI, Lisa, Rachel, Sunflower, Cookie, Katy, Sjane and Doo* ~ welcome to the thread everyone.....fab to have so many people joining us here  Sending much love and loads of luck indeed for your 2WWs       

*Zoe* ~ looking forward to putting up your BFP on OTD  

*Tamikh* ~ great news...congratulations. When would you like me to put your BFP up  

*Nicky* ~ congratulations hun...really pleased to see your news 

*Bally* ~ yay....fab news for you too! Congratulations 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*mrsmac* - DP has just suggested that all the girls who have got pregnant should put pics of their (.)(.)'s onto the web for him to see if they look like mine ! I can only apologize for him, poor little lad has had such a traumatic time with me over the last few weeks. I think he's gone mad too......

*locket* - Hiya, I am beginning to be a bit nonplussed about OTD. I am so scared it will be neg but at the same time just can't wait to do it. I keep trying to convince myself that it's all OK & I seem to go from absolute certainty that it's failed to absolute certainty that at least 1 of the 3 might have stuck. Oh the brain !!!!

Well today was a disaster in a way, fell over, burnt my xmas cake then burnt my leg on my iron that i'd put on the floor to cool but forgotten to turn off, dried out the casserole & forgot to do the dumplings.. apart from that everything was fine.

Anyone else gone nuts now ? I would like to know how many of you girlies have had little white bumps & (.)(.)s going darker then got a BFP before. Sorry to be nosey about something so personal.

Sally xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi LizzyB  &  all 

Hope your all doing well....  its 11:30 pm and i cant sleep but its just a quicky to say OTD Monday 17 tomorrow  

Will update once DH has called the clinic 

Hope your all doing ok 

for all of those who have sad news   

for all of those who are on 2ww & currently PUPO        

for all of those who's dream has come true - congratulations  

thinking of you all  

(need to try and get some sleep) x


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

i cant sleep so decided to catch up with you all and gosh its been busy on here last couple of days . just so emotional reading what some of you ladies have been through but increadably uplifting so see your all still fighting for your dream to come true as well as weeping while i read Ive had a laugh too sally your DP s suggestion of pics of (.)(.) had me in hysterics aw bless !!!! although my DH says the most ridiculous thing s to me whilst on 2ww but just put it down to the whole stress of it all and just showing concern .am 4 days past et and feel nothing other than a twitching sensation in my tummy 
                            anyway will try again to sleep  xx goodnight and am thinking about you all and sending my love xxxxxxxxxx
                                    lisaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

 to those with BFN's and goodluck to todays testers 

just a quick one so i havent read back as i need to get dressed. Am heading to CARE this morning for the BT, I just need to know either way as I have had another sleepless night.  still only got brown (very slight) and a few aches. I should know either way by late afternoon so I'll pop on tonight if not before.  assume no news is bad news as i know i'll want to share any good news with you straight away.  what a strange birthday dh is having.
please send me all your positive thoughts  xxxx


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

DH           Hope that helps FLowerpot!! hope you get the result you want

Sunflower
xxx


----------



## Sarah chown (Nov 10, 2008)

lucymorgan said:


> Ladies all the aches, spotting, period type feelings, twinges etc are really good signs that implantation is happening.
> 
> I have no symptoms and did an early test today that was negative. I would love it to change but am not that hopeful. I woke up at 5am this morning thinking about it and feeling pretty low. Have managed to cheer myself up (to a degree ! ) and am organising DH's 40th birthday. I test on Thursday and am looking forward to closure one way or the other. I find the first 4 days after ET great as I am full of hope then if I have no symptoms its really difficult.
> 
> LucyMxx


Hi i was just reading your message and i wanted to say that i am just like you i am having no symtoms and have already done an early preg test which came up negative! So feeling very low, i am due to test for real on fri 21st do you think things could change by then?

Thanks Sarah x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the   got their own back on me as I've tested postive Friday, Saturday and Sunday but the lines have been getting fainter and today it was negative.   So a chemical pregnancy this time.  Disappointed but it'll teach me for testing so early.  Having said that I'm glad I know I'd conceived as the egg came from the ovary on the side of my blocked tube (right side) which means that the left tube generously wafted it along for me.  Here's to next time  

 to all be other BFNs and good luck to everyone testing today. Keep sane fellow waiters (I didn't!)
x


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Flowerpot all the best I hope you get the news you want this morning.         

xxxxxx


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

can you put me down as a BFN please?
mum10


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh no Mum10, so sorry  Thinking of you today, don't give up but in the meantime have  

xx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Lizzy and rest of the girls,
Well its OTD today so Lizzy could you please put me up for a BFP YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
Thank you to everyone for your advise and support during this journey,
congrats to you all with BFP,
Hang in there to you all with bfns you time WILL come x
lots of love zoe 1 xxxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay Zoe congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brilliant to hear, all the best for the future now xx

Send me some of your positivity to get through this 2WW!!

xx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey layla, 
I will definatly send you lots of positive thoughts and baby dust, good luck hunny. zoe 1 xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Zoe 1 Congratulations on your BFP  

Mum10 & Wizard soo sorry for you both xxx  

Sarah chown, Lucy Morgan,  LaylaB,  flowerpot,  pendleberyl - Good Luck all on testing
 

Doo thinking of you today xxx - feeling the vibes  

sorry as always ive missed loads of the list... good luck to all  

MY OTD is today and Its a   for me!

als xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls - Well after a couple of phone calls to friends & chatting about how glad I am that I am not bleeding before test date on Weds, I went for a wee & there is blood. Not loads but just as before. It's not much & I keep hoping it won't get worse but it always does. I am feeling very confused, I was going to get a 1st response test today but can't see the point now. MMmmmmmmm  am sad, frustrated, confused because I really thought I'd cracked it this time by having 3 put back in.  I've had no symptoms that I'd say were AF symptoms but have been on progesterone jabs & pessaries. Should I have my jab tonight    Think I'd better just so I can test on Weds to make really sure.

I dreamt last night that it was neg so I'll not be really surprised, but will be really sad obviously.

Oh girls, I am so happy for those with BFP's & plan to join you at some point, but my heart breaks with those who have BFN's. 

xxx Sally xxx


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Alsflower a big congrats to you hun, well done.

Sillylally Stay positive hun it aint over yet, keep on with the drugs as you dont know you could be surprised, thinking of you. zoe 1 xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

do you girls think it's possible to have a bleed & lose one or two of the embies. I had 3 put in & wonder, just wonder if I could be losing one only. I know you can't tell me definately & it's only time that will tell, but you girls are so honest & you help so much. so so grateful to you. xxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

have a healthy happy pregnancy Zoe    
        mum10 keep that chin up and look to the future will be your turn one day goodluck hun  
        wizard   dont give up   
flowerpot sending       will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx
good luck to everyone else testing this week hoping for a record bfp s                                                                                    
                        will call in later to see how you all gettin on love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

als just seen your post    congratulations so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sally dont give up yet  ive read through lots of post s that they have had a show and gone on to have a bfp . try not to stress too much(i know its hard not to) take thing easy and carry on with med s take care     your in my thoughts xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

pendleberyl - thank you for your thoughts. it's so nice when you don't feel like you're going through this alone. xxxxx


----------



## sunflower3101 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mum10 and Wizard    so sorry  

Sally it could be that there is still one/two in there so    

Zoe and Als congratulations on your   Hope to join you later this week.

Please send the    in I am getting drawn to the cupboard which holds the sticks!!!!!AAARGGHHH

Thursday seems so far away............................ 

Will check back later to see if any good news.

   
Sunflower
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Alsflower congratulations!!!  This is putting me in a great mood being on here this morning.  Lots of BFP's!!  Well done and all the best for the future.

Sally, try not to worry too much, the bleeding could be something other than AF, not sure about losing one Emby, I'm not sure how that works, maybe a possibility it's not over until you pee on the stick and get a result.  I know it's easy for me to say as I still have 13 sleeps till test day!!  Oh yes and counting already, I know I will start to analyse every twinge nearer the time but then hopefully you can come on here and tell me not to worry!!

Sunflower hang in there!!!

Going to sign off now as I'm getting obsesssed with Fertility friends!!  Will probably be back later to see how everyone is.

Love and luck to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mum and Wizard 

Sally - oh hun sorry you saw blood, I feel for you really i do, hang on in there 

i've had my BT, results due in after 3, but the brown spotting has gone more reddy like how i show before AF so fearing the worst, will be glad to know either way i guess today.

hang on in there girls  i will try and update tonight but fear the worst if i dont xxxx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well.  To all the BFN -   - so sorry.  And to all the BFP -  comgrats.

I'm suppose to test on Thursday and since yesterday has had brown spotting when I go to the loo - no feeling very down.  Thinking it is all over - I don't know if this can still be inplantation bleeding??  This is so difficult - I do not have any AF pains at all.  I want to test now but will try and wait until Thursday - but maybe AF comes first.

 

Good luck to everyone else.

Love
Sammy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi sammy 
if helps your OTD is the same as mine and the nursed told me over the weekend (i've been having brown since saturday) thats brown isnt a bad thing as its old blood so please stay strong. have you phoned the clinic in case they want you to up your progesterone?  My clinic is putting me out of my misery early and done a BT today, but i think as I'm on steroids, clexane etc they dont want me on them any longer than is necessary.   and as hard as it is try and stay calm. i cried and cried on Saturday then the spotting stopped on sunday and i thought the stress will not help. hang on in there hun best of luck xxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

so many of us who have spotting/bleeding. I know it's horrible but there is some comfort in knowing I'm not alone (not that I wish it on anyone, obviously).  Thanks for all your support. Am off to buy a 1st response now, will test in morning a day early.  I'll know then at least, but am not hopeful.

I appreciate your kind words more than you can ever know. xxxxx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum10 and Wizard, I'm so sorry that you had bad news   .
Alsflower - many congratulations !
Zoe - Yayyy! It's official!! 
Flowerpot - I'm thinking of you, babe, and keeping my fingers crossed for this afternoon.  All the very best  .
Sillylally - I just hope that things work out OK for you this time, despite the bleeding.  Considering how far you've come, you really deserve a happy outcome.
Layla - am having trouble walking away from the computer myself these days!

Oh, well, just 8 more days to go till OTD.  Yikes.

Lots of       to all you ladies.

Luisa xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sillysally i will be praying for you tomorrow 
my brown has turned proper red now so all over for me now bar the shouting. results later xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

congrats to all 

  to all  i know how u r feelin 

just to let u know if scan goes well next monday i cud be joining u all again in 2ww madness


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

to all those with BFN in last few days don't give u hope but   as I know how low you will be feeling now

 a hughe congartulations to all those with the long awaited BFP bet you on


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Oops sorry I hadnt finshed posting   for all those testing in the next few days

Well I'm only just coming to the end of my first week of the 2ww I test on 26th just hoping to get past this next weekend as AF started around that time last time. AF pains settling so not sure whats going on. All I know is this is the longest 2 weeks of my life, had a few wobbly moments last few days but feeling ok at min just a case of waiting as we all know the torture we're put through. Just wish I had a crystal ball!!!!!

Hope everyone on 2ww is ok!! xx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

just cant concentrate on anything today am so concerned about you guys 
sammy73, flowerpot and sally am    and hopin for you all  hang in there love and huge hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Just back from Tesco. Bleeding no worse but I just know it's over. Rang the clinc & they are brilliant & supportive.   I am realistic. Haven't been able to talk to my DP yet because I know he's got a really bad, busy day at work today. I really don't want him worrying about me ontop of all that. 

If I tested today   on a clearblue I am pretty sure it would show up as I'm 14 days past EC. Had 3 day 3 embies put back so am absolutely certain that it would show. I am thinking I'll test in the morning but suppose I'm doing what we all do by hoping it will just be too early & they may need more time to produce the hormones (whilst all the time I know the outcome really). 

Girls what do you honestly think is the latest it would still show BFN after EC?  I wonder if any of you have experienced negs 14 days past EC & then later had a pos or is that just being daft now ? I think I am being daft.       

Thinking of you all so much. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

hi sally i been reading other threads and seen lots that have had a bleed then gone on to have a bfp remember anything is possible keep thinkin possitive and try not to stress  to much.hang in there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you for the two week madness?  I'm currently 4dpt on a medicated fet cycle.  So my technically my embies are 6 days old today.

I did an icsi cycle back in July and went slowly mental   during the 2ww, and then ended bleeding the day before my otd which was of course bfn.  Anyway I feel really calm and positive this time, not really sure why - although I am listening to an ivf hynotherapy cd twice a day this time, so don't know if it's got into subconcious??! I have to say I tried the acupunture last time and  personally it didn't do much for me.  

Anyway, I see a few people are worrying about spotting at the moment, but just remember it's not over until the clinic says so, there are plenty of ladies that bleed through pregnancy and go on to have healthy baby's


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Oooh forgot to ask - for the last couple of days I've had a a sharp pain in what I think is my left ovary.  It was quite bad earlier to the point where I nearly took some paracetamol.  Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the bt has come back a low positive at 15, OTD is thursday so they want me back for a retest. on strict feet up orders, i can view messages on my blackberry but cant reply please everyone pray, am still bleeding red but hope and pray it stops xxxx


----------



## sammy73 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Flowerpot

Will be praying for you  .  Keep your feet up and   .

Love
Sam


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh Flowerpot, I'm really praying hard for you now.     . Come on little embies!     . Take care of yourself and rest up. 

Luisa xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*flowerpot* - Have you done a home test & got a pos before your bleed ? Just wondering if I should ask for a BT as I have spotting today. My clinic just suggested that I do preg test at home on Weds as planned & then call them.

Am going to test in morning, have yet to tell my DP that I am bleeding. It's not horrendous amount but my cervix is hurting as it always does when I have AF. I was only offered a BT after I had a BFP before, they don't do them as routine.

Keep your feet up & I'll certainly be thinking of you with love. I really do hope you're OK. xxxxx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sillylally,
I think, for what it's worth, that if it would ease your mind to have a BT, then ask for a BT, but down the line.  I agree with you - with 3 embies from such a good batch, it would be crazy if you didn't get a result.  For now, I would say rest up. As other ladies have said, it's not over till it's over, and I am a testament to that, because I had brown/pale red spotting on and off throughout my pregnancy with DS.  It would happen just around the time AF would have been due.  Fingers crossed for you.  I hope it's not what you're fearing  .

To all you other lovely ladies, lots of   as ever.

Luisa


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Flowerpot and Sallysending you lots of     

Zoe1 Yay to you and your official BFP 
Congratulations alsflower lets hope more of us join you these coming weeks. 

Mum10 and Wizard  Very sorry and sad to hear your news 

Sorry if I missed anyone out but keeping up is proving a tad difficult.Sending Baby dust to everyone 

Me well I've still got a bad back but I am starting to thing it is spending too much time here in this chair crouched over my keyboard going quietly insane 

XXX


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks all for your good wishes, especially Luisa01, poppykit10, als2003flower, pendylberyl, sunflower3101 and flowerpot.  It's so kind of you to read my post take the time to commiserate.

Lots of luck to all of you still waiting, esp flowerpot x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've worked out how to reply on my phone which is great for my bed rest! Sally my urine test was this thurs so they have me the BT early to find out either way as I started with a show. Why not give them a ring and ask? Thanks for your support girls, just hoping the bleeding stops now. Good luck all xxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

flowerpot - I hope your BT is goinig to be ok. Wish I just knew if any of the 3 had stuck. I am so certain they haven't. Feel so down. Didn't think I'd feellike this, but am just waiting for my DP to come home. So desperately need to talk to him as I am having cramps now & feel so horrible.

Going to test in morning, just a day early but I am sure it will be neg. Sorry to be so down girls. Keep hoping I'll be a late implantation miracle girlie. xxxxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

I only joined you all on Friday and haven't really had the chance to sit on pc and read all of the posts properly as yet

I just wanted to send a huge massive   to you ladies who need it and lots of   thoughts for those testing over the next few days.

Flowerpot and Sillylally, I am thinking about you and   ing so so hard for you.    

I promise I'll read the posts and catch up properly with everyone

Love Jo xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Jo - Thank you for your wishes. I know I'm not alone with what's happening right now & that is comforting. I am so upset that I seem to be going down the same old route again. I know we have frosties for the first time ever but I don't know how many we'll defrost, should we do all 6 in one go, or 3 at a time ??  It's always questions isn't it ?

Sorry, I just feel so sad. DP due home any minute & am dreading having to explain to him that I'm bleeding & I also have to have my progesterone jab too. Seems so silly to have to have that when I'm feeling like this.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> the bt has come back a low positive at 15, OTD is thursday so they want me back for a retest. on strict feet up orders, i can view messages on my blackberry but cant reply please everyone pray, am still bleeding red but hope and pray it stops xxxx


good luck flower,am sending u lots of


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Silly, remember hun that I may be bleeding and have has cramps since 6dpt and still had a positive however low today so stay strong hun. Good luck for tomorrow and please rest up tonight xxx


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok it is now becoming a mission to keep up with all you lovely ladies on here!  Even since I posted this morning I have lost track, well anyway here goes, and apologies in advance if I miss anyone:

Flowerpot, sammy73, sillylally, hang on in there and rest I am sending you lots of    and  .

Dona Marie hope everything goes well with your scan and you get to join in this 2 week madness!!  

Rachel78 hope you're hanging in there in your 2WW.

Emplapem hello to you, not sure about a pain in your ovary but remember what's been going on in there over the past wee while and also what may well be going on at the moment, lots of activity so try not to worry about pains.

Wizard sending you   for your sad news.  So sorry to hear that.

Jo1983 hope the 2WW is not driving you mad.

Phew I think I did not too bad there!!  As for me I can't seem to get logged off this site!  Got another one day off work then thank god I am back to work and hopefully some kind of normality.  DH offshore till 27 and test date not till 30 (our clinic makes us wait an agonising 17 days after ET).  Help, I will be mad by then.

Luck and love to you all and 

       

xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Oh so many posts to catch up on.

Sally & flowerpot, hoping that the bleeding stops and you both get your BFP, just wanted to say my freind tested on day 14 BFN, she so bleed for few days from day 14 and though that was AF, she was feeling funny so did hpt 6 days after OTD and got a BFP, hers must have been late implanters, she now has a 1 year old!!!  
Theres always hope.  

Zoe and alsflower, congrats- enjoy every moment.  


mom10 and wizzard    , so sorry for you both.

My ovary pain has gone down now, still praying for a BFP, last month I knew from the start it hadn't worked as ovulated 2 days after iui, so was prepared for my bfn, this time I dont know why but I feel more postive, from the day I had my IUI I just felt really calm. Althought feeling less calm as the 2ww goes on , think I will be so gutted if bfn, as sort of feel it's worked even thought I've got no sypmtoms to back that up. 

Sorry I know I've missed some girls out, but just so many of us.

Love to all
Joe
xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies how are we all th evening?

Dont think i have spoken with all of you only a few!

X


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Joe I think your story will cheer up a few of the girls on here 

Hang in there ladies and put your feet up


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

joe - your story about your friend was heart warming. I know from my own personal experiences that weird things do happen. Even if it's NOT the case for me this time, I was VERY happy to read your story & it's brightened me up a little. Thank you so much. 

I am sure that my 2nd DD was a late implanter. I did test after test & got negs, then weeks later got a BFP, but you do forget?  My DP has had such a terrible day at work & now his son is playing up a bit with his homework. Of all the days. His son has ADHD, attachment disorder & Aspergers' so he's a real challenge.

Every second of every day I am thinking about you girls. xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wizard* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news.....take good care of yourself 

*Mum10* ~ many gentle hugs to you too.....so sorry 

*Flowerpot* ~ sending you all the positive vibes in the world.....keep those feet up and everything crossed for you levels on Thurs  

*Sarah* ~ i'm sure it can change hun...you're still very early  

*Sally* ~ LMAO at your DH. Aw hun, just saw your other post......hope the bleeding has eased up. I've know ladies on here test BFN 12/13 days after ET and still get a BFP on test day......try and hold out if you can but good luck if you test tomorrow  

*Sammy* ~ i wouldn't worry too much about brown spotting.....really hoping that Thurs brings good news  

*Emlapem* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Sunflower*   step away from the peestick cupboard! 

*Als* ~ yay!!!! Congratulations....at last I can put your BFP up 

*Zoe* ~ congratulations to you too hun....fab news 

Sorry for not being able to catch up with everyone but it's so busy on here at the moment...hope everyone's doing ok though 

Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow        

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mum10 (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you to all of you for your kind thoughts and 

 to all of you who have also had bad news.

It really is the worst feeling

mum10 x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

hope u dont mind me joining u all,but im really scared as im on day 11 i think ?i test on friday 21st nov i have had pains nearly all the way through. it was stop and start for us as we was told that our eggs didnt fertilize but then on the friday we got a phone call to say one had started to fertilize so we were in total shock,so we had it put back that day,but we have not been to excited,but as time has gone on i was starting to think abit more psitive,but today i have had brownish spotting not loads but on and of alday ,i phoned the clinic and i have upped my cyclogest im on one 3 times aday,i have got slight pains in my lower tummy,i just really dont no we are very lucky to get this far but i want a good out come,im so scared my head is all over the place.can anyone help??
  sending u all                    that u all get ur dream come true.


----------



## pendleberyl (Mar 9, 2008)

been out for a meal with my family and although it was lovely i could nt wait to get in and catch up with you all . sally and flowerpot get your feet up and dont move thats an order you can both still get bfp s and am praying and thinking of you xxxxx sammy you hang in there too xxxxxxxxxxxxx the wilsons i too have a little fighter on board decided to fertilise later than our others and has been frozen and now hopefull fighting its way to  snuggle in tight for 9 months (please please hope you are little one) as i hope yours is too xxxxx anyway good luck to all the ladies testing this week we want bfps all round thinking of you all love lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

good luck to all the girls here testing today


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

The wilsons, please gang on in there, I've had cramps since 6dp2dt and then brown blood and still got a positive albeit low and am only just hanging in there but what I'm saying is don't fear the worst and stay strong hun. Impossible for me to do personals when replying on my phone but am praying for us all girls xxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

good luck to everyone testing today   for you all    

Well its day 6 post ET and I'm slowly losing hope each day, feel as though I've got PMT and finding it hard to stay postive at the min and like everyone just wish I had a crystal ball another 8 days to test day so still got a long way to go unless AF appears unfortuanately never got to test OTD last time as AF showed its ugly head so heres    things are different but not holding much hope. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jessieG1975 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ladies,
hope you're all doing OK. I just wanted to send lots of                   to everyone testing today.

As for me, I've tesyed again atoday, it's 2 days before OTD and still got a bfn, I am convinced it hasn't worked. I thought I'd be able to cope with this, as I ve been through it so many times before, but it's still hard, harder than I expected, so I'm not realy as prepared for another bfn as I thought I was   

Does anyone know if frozen embies implant later than fresh embies? I know I'm clutching at straws  

I'm praying for everyone here, hang on in there girls!

Jess x x


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Morning everyone 

*Mum10 and Wizard,* nothing I can say to you both to ease the pain, so sending a huge  for you both and anyone else who needs one too.

*Jessie,* hang in there hun otd is still 2 days away, so please don't give up yet. I'm sorry I have no idea if frozen embies implant later than fresh ones. Perhaps some1 a little wiser than me will be along soon 

*Rachel78,* I'm on day 5 today and am slowly losing hope too, I knew this was going to work when I had embie put back but know I don't think it will at all. I also have what seems like af pains. Really low down though and my tubes are really sore still. What's yuour test date hun? Big  and stay  I know it's hard.

*Sillylally,* How are you today hun, couldn't stop thinking about you ladies last night. I really hope it's positive news for you. Did you manage to tell your dh? Big 

*Flowerpot,* Big  for you too hun, rest as much as possible and don't move off your sofa.....not an inch mrs   vibes for your next beta hun 
*
Thewilsons and pendleberyl,* you 2 have got some little fighters on board, that has got to be a  sign 

*Als and Zoe,* Yay well done you girls, congrats,     (hope to join you on the 28th)

I know I've missed people out, it's not intentional and I'm sending huge amounts of    for those ladies testing this week........please let us have lots of bfp's 

Love and luck to all 
Jo xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jess* ~ hope it turns around for you hun....there's still time  
*
The Wilsons* ~ welcome to the thread. Brown spotting and AF pains can mean anything and don't mean bad news at all....lots of luck for Friday  

Don't forget everyone.......2WW/GENERAL CHAT is starting in the chatroom at 10.30 today.
Everyone's welcome to join Sue for chat and support 

       for todays testers 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

thanks for all ur replys lizztb thank u for putting me on the list we had icsi,well woke up this morning and the spotting has got worse its still brownish but it covered the tissue where as yhesterday it was just little drops,really dont no how im feeling should i do a test early so i no its all over or hang on im not so confident now,i really hope it is a little fighter


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

Just to let ya  know , the  2WW  chat  is  startiing  in the chat  room.

If ya not  sure how to  get in there  ,  just PM  me  and I'll try and help you  

If ya not on ya 2WW  and  would like to  come and  share ya  past experiences  , you are  more than  welcome 

Luv  sue


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi morning ladies i had my embryos put in last wednesday should i be feeling any different now.
at the mo i dont feel any different so does this mean theres somthing wrong.thanks for any advice girls vicky chappell.


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi Vicky, there's a really good thread in voting room for 2ww ladies. Asks all those with bfps which syptoms they had or didn't have. I found it helpful. Lots of girls seem to have absolutely no symptoms then get a lovely bfp.

Prayers and good luck vibes to everyone testing today.

Having the worst day yet of my 2ww. Was managing to hold it together, kind of, until today. At work just now. Can't seem to stop crying and terrified someone notices. Had the mot vivid dream around 5am. I could see one of the nurses I really like from the clinic, showing me a white piece of paper. Negative was written over and over. She was crying with me. Horrible.

Dh's younger sister passed away in January, very suddenly. A bfp would be so positive for all the family not just us. 

Hope other 2ww girls are having a better day.

Kx


----------



## emsoph (Sep 8, 2008)

HI all,

Mind if I join?
Am on 2ww after DET and my official test date is Thurs but tested early this morningand was so upset to get a BFN. I've just seen a couple of posts here where people say they've heard it can change between two days before and official test date, so I'm desperately hoping this does happen!

To all those on 2ww who are have down days - I worried when I had down days about 5 or so days after transfer, but then read in a Zita West book that everyone gets one, they are completely normal. Knowing that, and then I went to have some acupuncture, completely cheered me up - I guess it's normal to go through that after the high of egg transfer. but you will come out the other side.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next couple of days. 
xxx


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

HI ladies, 

Just a quickie from work, just to let you know it's a BFN for me.  No AF as yet, but thinkshe might be on the way.  Oh well, better luck next time.

Tx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls - too many to do personals but I want you all to know I'm thinking of you.

For all those who are clutching at straws along with me I am sending you my love. I am now 15 days past my EC, I had 3 embies put back in 3 days later. I have heard stories that some women get negatives this late which change to positives. I have had spotting yesterday & nothing today but I suspect my progesterone jab is stopping that from really happening.

Love to you all with good or bad news. xxxxxxxxx  Sally xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello All 

This is my first post and first IVF cycle

Do you mind if I join you all on the ?

I was wondering if you could also add me to the list?

I had a 6 day blast implanted on Thursday 13 November and I am officially testing on the 25th November 

I had a few cramps last weekend but since then nothing, no cramps, implantation bleeding, no (.)(.) soreness... does this bode well or not 

Im trying sooo hard to stay positive.

Love and sticky vibes to all..


----------



## LisaCad (Dec 20, 2005)

Moraki its hard to say hun as none of us really know until we pee on that stick  

Wishing you all the very best for your 2ww, its by far the worst part isnt it  
Blown you 7 bubbles for luck.
Lisa xx


----------



## Luisa01 (Sep 13, 2008)

Moraki, we're testing on the same day. Fingers crossed for both of us.  I know its easy to fret about symptoms, but reading this thread, it seems a lot of ladies have had similar symptoms and gone on to BFPs
MissTI, sorry to hear of your BFN. Thinking of you.
Empsoph, a couple of days can make a huge difference in test results. Hang in there.
Flowerpot, sending you all the very best and thinking of you.
Vicky, I've heard of lots of people who have no symptoms and go on to get a BFP.
Wilsons and Pendylberry - sending some positive energy to those little fighters.
Jessie, keep your spirits up.  
MrsMac- hun, I'm sending you lots of  .  It sounds as though you've been through a lot this year. 

All the best to the rest of the 2ww ladies.

Luisaxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Luisa01, thanks for the reply and here's hoping and praying that we have little fighters on board and that we both get a BFP    come the 25th  

How do you feel about testing earlier than the 25th Ive always said I'd wait until OTD but DH keeps offering to buy pee-sticks!! 

LisaCad, thanks for the good wishes. 
It is hard on the 2ww indeedy!  I've taken the 2 weeks off work, have more or less been in bed since blast transfer, and so have thought of nothing else basically... Im slowing going mad

Wishing every good wish to everyone in the 2ww


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hI all

Moraki and Vicky  i have no real symptoms either. My test date is 24th. Don't know whethter to test early or not. didn't buy any tests kits  when i went in town today so not tempted. Good luck. x

Mrsmac  Sorry you've had a bad year, we lost MIL earlier this year and really hope to end the year on a happy note. Good luck x

MissTI  Really sorry o hear your news    Take care x

Luisao1  hope you're ok x

Kittyx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi to all

To MissTI    so sorry it didnt work for you this time    

Just want to wish everyone good luck during your 2ww!  Plenty of rest now ladies   

To all those testing tomorrow     
To all those testing Friday    
To all those testing before OTD         

(only joking girls) sending you all lots of  


xx als xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls just sending you much love & babydust from my bed where I have hardly moved! Special hug to silly sally hope your ok and good luck to everyone testing. Have any of you done a diary on the thread? I did one this time & found others useful to read over the past 2 weeks xxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep resting flowerpot  and Sally  sending lots of Babydust to you both.
Welcome Moraki I am also testnig on 25th so that's 3 of us now.Hi Luisa hope you are doing well and keep up the  .I don't think I can wait until 25th as it will be my 18th day since IUI.I may do the test on day 14  don't know yet.Last time AF came on day 17 so never got to my OTD.

MissT sorry to here your sad news,sending lots of  and bubbles.
Emsoph welcome to the 2ww group of lovely ladies going nuts 
mrsmac we all seem to get vivid dreams which dosent help things at all.It's probably due to the fact that we think of nothing else whilst we are concious (sp) aswell.    to all those having a bad day.
I know I have missed many of you out but I am loosing track  sorry

Hugs to all
XXX


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

flowerpot - i've been on the sofa all day, well since i got up at about 12.30pm !!  I haven't done a diary on here but have done my own ones of the last 3 ivf's. They have been invaluable to me.

Sending you a huge hug, isn't this just a very horrible uncertain time. Most people who don't understand ivf just think we get a test & that's it, but i've never known it be that easy.  

My DP is going to be late tonight & I'm so missing him tonight.  He was almost in tears giving me my gestone injection last night. Seemed a bit odd having to have it if this hasn't worked. He said "I feel guilty keep putting you through this". Bless him. I said "you're not putting me through this, I choose to do this & I'd do it a million times if I could get it to work".  bless him.

Sally xxx


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi! Too many to do personals, but know that I'm sending lots of lovely sticky thoughts. Found an earlier post in this thread about the embie sticking like a grain of rice in a peanut butter sandwhich v comforting, and it helped to keep me sane over the 2ww, as have all of you and this thread.

Good news, I officially tested today and have a BFP! So all my thoughts and   your way. I'm not v religious, but do believe that small and large miracles do happen! (ie me meeting DH in Mongolia, of all places!)   to BFNs and   to fellow BFPs.

T xo


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tamikh    congrats on your    . look after yourself xx

kittyx


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hello ladies 
there is alot of us isent there,
sorry just to barge in but i feel like im loosing my mind, i know i havent got long to go but they feel like years, this is my first ivf cycle so everything been very new to me, i conviced myself that af is gonna come   and my embys have gone i named them pebbles and bam bam silly i know,

ill be testing on the 21st they want me there at 8 am and i dont get the results while 2, 2:30 pm how cruel is that  

good luck to all of us


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Moraki said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is my first post and first IVF cycle
> 
> ...


hi sweety, we are testing the same day! good luck to u!! the blast is a very strong embryo! I wish u the best!
I have the same symptoms with u!


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

mini munch  hung in there, 

I know a lot of ladies now pregnant with no symptoms during the 2ww! Evert woman is different and every uterus react different with the embies inside!!    

a few days left try to be strong!


----------



## Locket (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi girls

*Mini munch * - not long to go hun - hang in there and here's a bit of pma   - it's the same at my clinic - I go in tomorrow morning for the blood test then have to wait until 4pm to ring them for the result - TORTURE!

*Tamikh* - Woohoo! A fabulous BFP    - take it easy now 

*Sillylally* - I have been thinking of you loads and really feel for you. We'll both be out of our misery tomorrow - hang in there   

*MissTi * - So sorry sweetie - it's so unfair 

Haven't a hope of sending you all a personal message but I am thinking of EVERY ONE of you and spreading loads of 

Quick question girls - I am going to do an HPT tomorrow once I get home from the clinic for my BETA test and was wondering if I should save my first wee?! I know that might sound crackers but I'm drinking so much water my wee is like totally white during the day and is only strong (yellow) first thing - plus your first wee is meant to be the best for testing isn't it? I could always save it in a cup  What d'you reckon?

Absolutely dreading it


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Locket best wishes for tomorrow   

I would save my first wee if I were you  Then you know that it will be strong enough.Make sure you label it in the fridge.Don't want it getting mistaken for juice 

     

Hi to everyone else.
XXX


----------



## LaylaB (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

big   to everyone with bad news and lots of congrats to the  .  Can't keep up with who's on here at the moment but hi to anyone I haven't said hello to yet!

I just started getting some cramps tonight.  Just like when AF comes.  I am only 5 days post ET so I think it is a bit early for AF but the doubts are creeping in!  I thought I would be so strong!!  I'm praying it's the little embies impanting but would appreciate any thoughts or assurances you have??  I know some of you ladies have been through this before so your wisdom is much appreciated!

Locket, first morning wee is definately the best!!!   

xxxx


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

HI all - this is to everyone as I cant reply to you all - never have time to be on comp that long.  Support and love to all!

I am testing on 27th and finding it difficult already!!!! I am very anxious and seem to have no control over my temper again today - cant sleep either keep waking up in a tis was but not really thinking about anything.  I did feel sicky the last few days and had pains that felt like the AF coming but nothing and no pains today, how bizarre!

Oh well back to just sitting and waiting hey.  Lets hope I dont have to do this too many times.

Take care all of you.

Sarah
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

laylaB - please stay strong, i had af cramps for 3 days 6 days past ET and am CONVINCED it was implantation, i hope its the same for you 

Locket - i would definitely save your first wee 

Tamikh - wooo hugh  brilliant news!!

Moraki and mini munch welcome 

hello to all you other lovely ladies, there are so many of you i cant keep up!!!!   but your all in my thoughts and prayers xxx

hope your all ok just logged in for a quick hello to pass some time. had a bit of a moment tonight, a few tears, bloody hormones, am ok now.  am having af aches quite strong now but no worse bleeding so am clinging on to a small amount of faith and hope.  will know either way on thursday if the BETA has gone up so   thanks for everything


----------



## SuziHall (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, this is my first post (and first visit to Fertility Friends and I'm not up on all the abbreviations so you'll have to excuse my long-hand!

I am on 2nd IVF (first BFN) and had ET last Friday with a PT test on Friday 28th.  Had two 4 cell embryos put back in and 9 frozen.  Felt pretty poorly all weekend (very bloated, with sore ovaries and lots of wind!) but starting to feel a bit better although still very bloated and a bit constipated (not helping) which I am sure is due to cyclogest.

Feel I need to something else at the moment to maintain my positivity and have spent most of the evening reading various posts and pleased to say feel pretty positive at the moment.  Not sure how or if I can join the 2WW but just to send a message out into the ether makes me feel good.
love to you all
Suze x


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Suzi

the best of luck - i am quite new here too and just finding my feet!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167014.0


----------

